# Ethan Oliver Ralph vs Jesse Powell-Stroud / Podawful



## SevenEightNine (Apr 12, 2022)

Podawful has allegedly been arrested (proper source) and the timeline of his gayops with our boi Ralph is getting complicated.
Eta: thank you @Sprate Header for the source.

This OP is a work in progress meant to track activities, I will add sources as I locate them.  Note the use of terms like "user reported" and "apparently" where events have not or can not be independently verified. If you aren't having fun _*maybe*_ being conned then you might want to read a different thread, ok?

*January 22, 2022:* Podawful is a guest on the "Fuck Ralph Festival" edition of Kino Casino, driving to Ralph's house and delivering a box of diapers as an extended joke.
Breaking news post made during KC stream

_At some point Amanda Morris/Pantsu allegedly obtains a restraining order against Jesse related to the diaper delivery event._

*March 31, 2022: *Jesse announces on Instagram that his twin brother Jeff has died.  This is given as a reason for him to be in a Richmond, Virginia over the next few days.


Spoiler: Insta post







A

*April 2, 2022*: Jesse runs gayops on Ralph's Kingpin Invitational through his discord server, and eventually reveals that he was there, at the event, and remained undetected.
Careful review of multiple streaming sources indicates this is likely true:
Still captures of person looking like podawful

At least 2 of Jesse's fans, who he calls "goons" are present at the event and in constant contact with his Discord server, who are disappointed by the lack of confrontation their operatives achieve.

*April 9, 2022*: Jesse makes a short stream visiting Ralph's house and showing that a bumper sticker remains on his truck's rear bumper, allegedly placed by someone else on the night of the bowling tournament.
Post and live stream archive

Note: this stream is where Jesse reveals that his brother Jeff is fully alive, and that this was all an elaborate prank.

T | A

*April 9, 2022:* Pantsu/Amanda apparently makes a call to police regarding Jesse's violation of the restraining order.
Post and clip

*April 11, 2022:* Ralph is visited twice by Richmond emergency response, ending up in handcuffs the first time and with firetrucks and emts in his yard the second. He complains bitterly about how the same emergency services did "nothing" about the complaint he made regarding the bumper sticker install.

*April 12, 2022:* SM posts stating Jesse has been arrested.

*April 13, 2022*: Jesse relating that he has been released from jail, and in a reply suggests involvement from Ethan Ralph. 


T | A
Reports from user @Frabato that Jesse spent 24 hours in jail over "finger guns" but has been released.


Spoiler: Frabato stuff




Note that the arrest record screenshot could not be located on the police website.  Frabato reports that this is due to charges not being pressed.

Jesse's response to the Frabato screenshot
Jesse statement on Twitter

T | A


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Apr 12, 2022)

His show sucks, but losing a close family member is one of the worst things that can happen to you. Really hope he did not go to jail ay-lawging the gunt

Edit: If he lied about his brother, what a piece of shit


----------



## NPC304348 (Apr 12, 2022)

Jann_Hörn said:


> His show sucks, but losing a close family member is one of the worst things that can happen to you. Really hope he did not go to jail ay-lawging the gunt


His brother isn’t dead. He shows up at the end of the bumper sticker video


----------



## Sprate Header (Apr 12, 2022)

(Link) (https://archive.ph/wip/o7fzp)


----------



## Big Smelly Shit (Apr 12, 2022)

You are retarded if you think that's a pic of Jesse at the event.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 12, 2022)

Sprate Header said:


> View attachment 3171955
> (Link) (https://archive.ph/wip/o7fzp)


AH TOL YEW THA RICHMUND PD WUR BYG FAYNS OF THA KYLLSTREAYM!


----------



## Soup Enjoyer (Apr 12, 2022)

I still don't believe he's in jail, he's a number one gay ops poop toucher but seems smart enough to not swat somebody especially if they have vendetta against him, this feels like another one of the jokes and/or maybe a way to boost his own viewership by attracting ralphs ayylogs.

Genius move would be to make his twin brother do the show first explaining the situation and then suddenly Jesse shows up in like a orange prison jumpsuit as a bit or something and as much as I haven't watched a lot of podawful that kind of shit seems on point for it


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Apr 12, 2022)

Hawt breaking news or gay ops - time will tell..........


----------



## Sprate Header (Apr 12, 2022)

It's important to keep in mind that Jesse expressed discontent with how the Farms handles content at length near the end of his GunterBall stream. It's _possible_ this is part of a prank against us now that he's done his big reveal about his brother for his prank against Ethan.


----------



## CringeMomma (Apr 12, 2022)

Well well, we better figure all this out so Ralph will know what to say- don't want the Ralfemale getting trolled LIVE on the KILLSTREAM, again.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Apr 12, 2022)

MeganDodgedABullet said:


> Hawt breaking news or gay ops - time will tell..........


I can never trust again after the dead brother incident. 

I looked through two weeks worth of accident reports across North America for that fucker and found NOTHING. EXCEPT TRAGEDY.


----------



## An automatic clown (Apr 12, 2022)

If he got arrested for the Swatting of Ralph twice, I find that hard to believe Richmond PD didn't do their due diligence. Probably a gayop.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Apr 12, 2022)

I mean, Jesse is gay, his ops are gay, he just faked the death of his brother online to get an embarrassing reaction out of Ralph, I'm 90% sure this arrest is just more gay ops.

As much as I think Ralph is an awful person, I dislike Jesse more.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Apr 12, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> If he got arrested for the Swatting of Ralph twice, I find that hard to believe Richmond PD didn't do their due diligence. Probably a gayop.


My speculation, if any of this is real, is that he was arrested for violating the restraining order during the sticker stream. 

Ralph is obviously familiar with the ins and outs of those.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Apr 12, 2022)

Considering he's a faggot I bet gayop. The double bluff on gunt may yield more milk.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 12, 2022)

Sevenatenine said:


> My speculation, if any of this is real, is that he was arrested for violating the restraining order during the sticker stream.
> 
> Ralph is obviously familiar with the ins and outs of those.


Is there any proof May got a restraining order? Most judges won’t grant one for diaper drop off, unless May claimed Jesse was her abusive ex-boyfriend or something.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Apr 12, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Is there any proof May got a restraining order? Most judges won’t grant one for diaper drop off, unless May claimed Jesse was her abusive ex-boyfriend or something.


The best I've seen is here.  I have trouble believing they granted one, but May had that other incident, that went to trial a few months ago. They may have been able to make a case for her, risk management wise.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Apr 12, 2022)

Sevenatenine said:


> violating the restraining order


I don't believe there is a restraining order. Ralph talked about it being something Jesse wasn't aware of yet, which you can't get a secret restraining order.

Now, I do believe you can get a temporary or emergency restraining order with out the other party present, and that's possible what had happened, in which case Jesse wouldn't be immediately aware of it. However, I don't think Jesse would be arrested for violating a restraining order he wasn't aware of for filming something on a public street. 

I'm not a lawyer, but it seems more likely that he could get a visit from the police, be made officially aware of the order, and could definitely get arrested after that.

But, I also don't think he was arrested.


----------



## zyclonPD (Apr 12, 2022)

How is a secret restraining order legal? (If it even exists that is.) You can't get a restraining order against someone and them not be served with it so they can actually abide by it.


----------



## LaurenLauren (Apr 12, 2022)

zyclonPD said:


> How is a secret restraining order legal? (If it even exists that is.) You can't get a restraining order against someone and them not be served with it so they can actually abide by it.


Well, the Judge is a great fan of tke Killstream after all. Ralph personally shook his hand.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Apr 12, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Is there any proof May got a restraining order? Most judges won’t grant one for diaper drop off, unless May claimed Jesse was her abusive ex-boyfriend or something.


No.  I'm not sure if Virginia seals those records or not, but I couldn't find anything.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Apr 12, 2022)

Aw damn I thought this was the guy at the bowling alley who hit Ralph causing him to screech A-REST HYMM! A-REST HYMM!


----------



## Polyboros2 (Apr 12, 2022)

zyclonPD said:


> How is a secret restraining order legal? (If it even exists that is.) You can't get a restraining order against someone and them not be served with it so they can actually abide by it.



A secret one definitely isn't, "secret restraining order" is kind of a mocking term we have for Ralph frightened woman act of claiming his horse has a restraining order Jesse isn't aware of.

However, I believe there are cases were someone can get a restraining order with out the other person being present to defend themselves. I don't know the specifics, and I imagine it varies by state, but we are talking about the kind of situation where violent threats have been made or could be reasonably expected that the restrained person being on their property would be enough cause to detain them. In which case they would probably be made aware of the order and released, and actual arrest made of violated again.

I would hope that level of evidence would be required to restrict someone's freedom, but our legal system often bends to the histrionics of women over the rights of men, so a Temporary Restraining Order I believe it's possible but unlikely.


----------



## Some dude (Apr 12, 2022)

Polyboros2 said:


> A secret one definitely isn't, "secret restraining order" is kind of a mocking term we have for Ralph frightened woman act of claiming his horse has a restraining order Jesse isn't aware of.
> 
> However, I believe there are cases were someone can get a restraining order with out the other person being present to defend themselves. I don't know the specifics, and I imagine it varies by state, but we are talking about the kind of situation where violent threats have been made or could be reasonably expected that the restrained person being on their property would be enough cause to detain them. In which case they would probably be made aware of the order and released, and actual arrest made of violated again.
> 
> I would hope that level of evidence would be required to restrict someone's freedom, but our legal system often bends to the histrionics of women over the rights of men, so a Temporary Restraining Order I believe it's possible but unlikely.


You're underestimating the true power of a self-confessed Courtroom Operator. Probably threw in some tears.


----------



## Moon_Rabbit (Apr 12, 2022)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> Aw damn I thought this was the guy at the bowling alley who hit Ralph causing him to screech A-REST HYMM! A-REST HYMM!


I didn't watch the bowling stream, but tbh that is the only reason I would do so. Thank you for that information.


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 12, 2022)

To my knowledge and court search ability I haven't been able to find any evidence of an RO being executed with May or Ralph as the petitioner. Even if Jesse was arrested it would be a catch and release scenario unless he had other outstanding warrants we are unaware of. 

If he was arrested Monday after the courts closed then he should be home anytime between this morning and tonight. 

My money is on gayop to try and get Ralph to act like he defeated Jesse and take a victory lap with Jesse waiting to pull the rug out from under him.


----------



## JCDenthog (Apr 12, 2022)

I don't think horses can get restraining orders so maybe Jesse was named by Ralph for the recent swattings and got arrested that way? Or it's another elaborate prank to clown on Ralph


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Apr 12, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> To my knowledge and court search ability I haven't been able to find any evidence of an RO being executed with May or Ralph as the petitioner. Even if Jesse was arrested it would be a catch and release scenario unless he had other outstanding warrants we are unaware of.
> 
> If he was arrested Monday after the courts closed then he should be home anytime between this morning and tonight.
> 
> My money is on gayop to try and get Ralph to act like he defeated Jesse and take a victory lap with Jesse waiting to pull the rug out from under him.


Yeah I think that's the case as well.


----------



## NPC304348 (Apr 12, 2022)

Sprate Header said:


> It's important to keep in mind that Jesse expressed discontent with how the Farms handles content at length near the end of his GunterBall stream. It's _possible_ this is part of a prank against us now that he's done his big reveal about his brother for his prank against Ethan.


that would be great. and iirc he quoted sam or someone else who was bitching about jesse putting on a show and not just dumping clips he has, which was a totally valid point. the guy's trying to make a living. he's not a human message board. i could see him doing this just to see how much effort KF would put into debunking it. but likely he's just doing it to fuck with ralph.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Apr 12, 2022)

This is just another notch on Jesse's belt if Ralph really got him arrested saying he was the one who swatted.


----------



## Antarctica (Apr 12, 2022)

I thought the guy in Jesse's bumper sticker stream was his other brother? He talked about his dead brothers funeral at the beginning of the stream, so that was my assumption.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Apr 12, 2022)

franz said:


> that would be great. and iirc he quoted sam or someone else who was bitching about jesse putting on a show and not just dumping clips he has, which was a totally valid point. the guy's trying to make a living. he's not a human message board. i could see him doing this just to see how much effort KF would put into debunking it. but likely he's just doing it to fuck with ralph.


I don't think anyone would have problem with that if he wasn't so fucking bad at it. The guy has been at it for 10 years yet he can't run a show to save his life. It's like watching modern SNL except even less jokes land.


----------



## Sprate Header (Apr 12, 2022)

Figured it's worth pointing out, Jesse said this yesterday in reply to a two-day-old reply to Metokur:


(Link) (Wayback Archive)


----------



## Sammich (Apr 12, 2022)

This fuck lied about a brother dying, of course he will lie about being arrested.  No one will believe this goofy looking fuck, if he posted the arrest warrant i would be distrustful of that as well.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Apr 12, 2022)

So what happened on the 11th that ended with Ralph in handcuffs?


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Apr 12, 2022)

It’s about time cops arrest people for doing gayops


----------



## LadiosSopp (Apr 12, 2022)

DragoonSierra said:


> So what happened on the 11th that ended with Ralph in handcuffs?


swatted


----------



## SupremeGuntleman (Apr 12, 2022)

So obvious pranks are "gay ops" now? The dead brother thing was literally on April fools. 

The guy does a silly comedy podcast, why are some of you treating this so seriously?


----------



## DragoonSierra (Apr 12, 2022)

LadiosSopp said:


> swatted


any guesses as to who it actually was? 

Hasnt he been swatted before?


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen (Apr 12, 2022)

Another win for the Ralphabros, justice for Ralph!


----------



## David Brown (Apr 12, 2022)

LadiosSopp said:


> swatted


If that's true, that's really fucked up. Ralph is a faggot but putting someone in mortal danger that way because you think it's funny is unforgivable.


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Apr 12, 2022)

The arrest is real, and Ralph knows it's real, that's why he's too chickenshit to talk about it. He knows this is bullshit and that Jesse is gonna sue him into slavery for damages. Ralph finally goes through with one of his threats and he's too embarrassed and scared to talk about it.
What a punk ass bitch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Apr 12, 2022)

SupremeGuntleman said:


> So obvious pranks are "gay ops" now? The dead brother thing was literally on April fools.
> 
> The guy does a silly comedy podcast, why are some of you treating this so seriously?


Anything that isn't a cold, by-the-books, seven paragraph dissertation on why someone is retarded is verboten and not allowed at the Kiwi Slumber Party. Also, playing literally anything up at all to generate interest is gay and means you should kill yourself.







DragoonSierra said:


> any guesses as to who it actually was?


My first thought was Zoom, but I'm unsure if he'd be interested in fucking with Ralph after the Path.net shitstorm that just happened. My money's on a random a-log, but we have pretty much nothing to go off of right now lol


----------



## JCDenthog (Apr 12, 2022)

SupremeGuntleman said:


> So obvious pranks are "gay ops" now? The dead brother thing was literally on April fools.
> 
> The guy does a silly comedy podcast, why are some of you treating this so seriously?


Don't le pozload my negholepie XXXDDDDDD

Edit: I love that filter


----------



## Monokuma (Apr 12, 2022)

Ralph wins again Ralphbros.

We can't stop winning.

Year of the Gunt.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Apr 12, 2022)

Ralph’s threat analysis ability is, uh, rather interesting. He left his pregnant girlfriend behind (after the diapers and corn cob incident) to go to Portugal to “own” Warski, explained to Jim in drunken stupor that he wasn’t that worried about it because Jesse PS “is a faggot.” And yet, winged not even 15 minutes or so later about it. “Well, how would YOU like it Jim?! You would be scared!”

Fast forward nearly three months. A bumper sticker, that could’ve easily been placed by someone else (and more diapers), and restraining orders are allegedly involved and now (depending on if this actually happened) an arrest.

Ralph, I thought Jesse PS was a faggot, and you weren’t worried about him. You think being afraid of doxxing is retarded and everyone “did it during GG.” You backpedaled on that in less time than the actual bowling that occurred at your bowling event. Are you Mr. Hard Man on the Internet, or just another seething retard?


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Apr 12, 2022)

@Sevenatenine Congrats on the first big gurl thread. Glad to see another supporter of the Ralphamale Thriving. Alawgs always go too far, proving they are worse then the cow themselves. Hate or Humor, you can only have one.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Apr 12, 2022)

I don’t know who this faggot is, but his pranks are stupid. Where’s the part where I’m supposed to laugh?  Except the ‘Also, Cocks’ sticker. I’ll give him that. 
But filming himself going to Ralph’s house is apex retardation and I hope he is locked up for being a stupid fucking faggot because he makes us ‘normal’ Ralph-watchers look bad by association. 
Ralph does best when left alone and someone hurts his feelings, not when someone walks up to his house several times and films it. You look like a creepy fucking stalker doing that. 
At least be funny goddammit.


----------



## SupremeGuntleman (Apr 12, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> I don’t know who this faggot is, but his pranks are stupid. Where’s the part where I’m supposed to laugh?  Except the ‘Also, Cocks’ sticker. I’ll give him that.
> But filming himself going to Ralph’s house is apex retardation and I hope he is locked up for being a stupid fucking faggot because he makes us ‘normal’ Ralph-watchers look bad by association.
> Ralph does best when left alone and someone hurts his feelings, not when someone walks up to his house several times and films it. You look like a creepy fucking stalker doing that.
> At least be funny goddammit.


I don't know if it would make any difference to you, but Jesse lives nearby. Also no one cares what you "look like" and Jesse's behavior doesn't reflect on you or anyone else. 

Chill the fuck out.


----------



## David Brown (Apr 12, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> us ‘normal’ Ralph-watchers


Aw come on, don't say cringe shit like that. You're making me feel bad.


----------



## Fslur (Apr 12, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> I don’t know who this faggot is, but his pranks are stupid. Where’s the part where I’m supposed to laugh?  Except the ‘Also, Cocks’ sticker. I’ll give him that.
> But filming himself going to Ralph’s house is apex retardation and I hope he is locked up for being a stupid fucking faggot because he makes us ‘normal’ Ralph-watchers look bad by association.
> Ralph does best when left alone and someone hurts his feelings, not when someone walks up to his house several times and films it. You look like a creepy fucking stalker doing that.
> At least be funny goddammit.


Going to Ralph’s street and delivering diapers was funny. 
Ralph *didn’t have to confirm* it was his street, his truck, his house ect, He did though because *he wants to be able to cry victim*. Being on the public street isn’t against the law.

 If Gunt is going to tell everyone on the internet “yes I live here” so he can cry about people showing up. Then *he’s getting exactly what he wants*. A reason to cry. 

Even though nothing has actually happened to him in any circumstance. I would say he’s even at the point where he’s so *desperate to be a victim* for attention he’ll start slashing his own tires, have May call in a swatting for him ect.


----------



## JCDenthog (Apr 12, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> he makes us ‘normal’ Ralph-watchers look bad by association


Random txt worthy post tbh


----------



## Ronn!e (Apr 12, 2022)

DragoonSierra said:


> any guesses as to who it actually was?
> 
> Hasnt he been swatted before?


I'm pretty sure he's being swatted by the same group targeting cozy.tv streamers. Beardson , Nick Fuentes & Jaden and Kai (can't find the clip, he was on Stardust stream with Fagmenco) all got swatted in the last two weeks.


----------



## Beef Elemental (Apr 12, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> I don’t know who this faggot is, but his pranks are stupid. Where’s the part where I’m supposed to laugh?  Except the ‘Also, Cocks’ sticker. I’ll give him that.
> But filming himself going to Ralph’s house is apex retardation and I hope he is locked up for being a stupid fucking faggot because he makes us ‘normal’ Ralph-watchers look bad by association.
> Ralph does best when left alone and someone hurts his feelings, not when someone walks up to his house several times and films it. You look like a creepy fucking stalker doing that.
> At least be funny goddammit.


Ralph needs to be ayylogged. It's his fate. Just sit back and soak in the majesty of the Ralphamale in all his glory. There are lolcow threads out there starving for content and you complain about Jesse?


----------



## Lame Entropy (Apr 12, 2022)

So far he's done shit like dump diapers on Ralph's lawn and put a sticker on his truck, swatting is a massive jump from his usual form of aylogging. I doubt it was Jesse that did it.


----------



## free_protons4u (Apr 12, 2022)

Bottom line, if you are getting indignant over his made-up brother's death thing, you already hated Jesse and you sound like a faggot moralfagging about an April Fools joke.

There is a 0% chance Jesse is in jail now, this is a set up for another bit that non-autists here might find funny but the rest of you retards will gasp for air and mumble something about "24/7 gayops."

I have no dog in the fight, never watched his show and thought he came across as a pussy on Kino Casino. But come on guys,


----------



## Monokuma (Apr 12, 2022)

The Ralph content just never stops, even if he did go to prison he would somehow still produce quality Ralph content.

I'm pretty sure Warski and PPP have a hand in this - the Kino Casino is sending out gangstalkers to destroy Ralph's life, all so PPP can get $3 in superchats.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Apr 12, 2022)

Lame Entropy said:


> So far he's done shit like dump diapers on Ralph's lawn and put a sticker on his truck, swatting is a massive jump from his usual form of aylogging. I doubt it was Jesse that did it.


Yeah, it is unlikely to have been Jessie's doing. He is an easy person to pin it on, so if he did do it the likelihood of him being caught is quite high. I think the more likely answer as to why this happened is that Ralph being a stupid wigger has managed to act like such a retarded faggot, that he has begun to attract a wider audience. His beefs with Rekeita, YAH and Jim are exposing him to more and more people.

Say what you want about this forum, very few people were going to his house to fuck with him. At most it was burner accounts Tweeting mean shit, or ambushing him whilst he was outside of the Killstream hugbox through the chat on a different show. In a sense, it was very benign and if he had the gumption to just ignore it then the effect it could of had on his life is minimal. Minus Mr Vickers and a few notable exceptions, which in turn were almost all caused by Ralph engaging in criminal behaviours. However, because Ralph reads the forums actively it means that merely posting here would garner a reaction - if anything the low bar for setting him off was part of the comedy.

I think he has started to attract the attention of trolling communities that are full of weens and deranged faggots. While this *could *have some funny consequences, I would largely say it is a bad thing, Ralph fucks his own life up enough I don't need some 16 year old epicly owning the gunt by phoning the cops or screaming JULAY down the phone at him.


----------



## Barbarus (Apr 12, 2022)

Anyone that believes that podawful, a retard who constantly pisstakes for his own humour got arrested over a sticker on a truck and a made up restraining order is a retard


----------



## Free Dick Pills (Apr 12, 2022)

DragoonSierra said:


> So what happened on the 11th that ended with Ralph in handcuffs?


can't quote OP so I'll address it - and the essence of this thread - like this:

> *March 31, 2022: *Jesse announces on Instagram that his twin brother Jeff has died. This is given as a reason for him to be in a Richmond, Virginia over the next few days.
fake and gay, brother didn't die, *nothing happened!* (except Jessie's name is circulated)

> *January 22, 2022:* Podawful is a guest on the "Fuck Ralph Festival" [...], driving to Ralph's house and delivering a box of diapers [...]
something that actually happened, based.

_> At some point Amanda Morris/Pantsu allegedly obtains a restraining order against Jesse related to the diaper delivery event._
lol, that simply *never happened*.

*> March 31, 2022: *Jesse announces on Instagram that his twin brother Jeff has died. [...]
fake and gay, see above. *Never happened*.

*> April 2, 2022*: Jesse runs gayops on Ralph's Kingpin Invitational through his discord server, and eventually reveals that he was there, at the event, and remained undetected. [...]
mhhhm, yeah... clearly *never happened*.

*> April 9, 2022*: Jesse makes a short stream visiting Ralph's house and showing that a bumper sticker remains on his truck's rear bumper, allegedly placed by someone else on the night of the bowling tournament. [...]
K, then. Arguably that's a lame spin-off of the diaper drop.

> Note: this stream is where Jesse reveals that his brother Jeff is fully alive, and that this was all an elaborate prank.
imagine nobody's shock

*> April 9, 2022:* Pantsu/Amanda apparently makes a call to police regarding Jesse's violation of the restraining order.
mhhmmm... sure they did. Totally not speculation here and not something that *never happend*.

*> April 11, 2022:* Ralph is visited twice by Richmond emergency response, ending up in handcuffs the first time and with firetrucks and emts in his yard the second. He complains bitterly about how the same emergency services did "nothing" about the complaint he made regarding the bumper sticker install. [...]
You sourced halft the other shit and yet I see no single mention about Ralph being taken into custody (or being swatted) anywhere.
Guess what, it never fucking happened.

*> April 12, 2022:* SM posts stating Jesse has been arrested. [...]
Why - in the name of god - am I supposed to jump on this Z-tier gossip spread by orbiters of a Z-tier level-0 prankster? There's not even the benefit of the doubt to give ... so yeah, have your own guess as to if that's gayops or gayops².


OP is a faggot and this thread is trash.
Post top-hats.


----------



## JCDenthog (Apr 12, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Yeah, it is unlikely to have been Jessie's doing. He is an easy person to pin it on, so if he did do it the likelihood of him being caught is quite high. I think the more likely answer as to why this happened is that Ralph being a stupid wigger has managed to act like such a retarded faggot, that he has begun to attract a wider audience. His beefs with Rekeita, YAH and Jim are exposing him to more and more people.
> 
> Say what you want about this forum, very few people were going to his house to fuck with him. At most it was burner accounts Tweeting mean shit, or ambushing him whilst he was outside of the Killstream hugbox through the chat on a different show. In a sense, it was very benign and if he had the gumption to just ignore it then the effect it could of had on his life is minimal. Minus Mr Vickers and a few notable exceptions, which in turn were almost all caused by Ralph engaging in criminal behaviours. However, because Ralph reads the forums actively it means that merely posting here would garner a reaction - if anything the low bar for setting him off was part of the comedy.
> 
> I think he has started to attract the attention of trolling communities that are full of weens and deranged faggots. While this *could *have some funny consequences, I would largely say it is a bad thing, Ralph fucks his own life up enough I don't need some 16 year old epicly owning the gunt by phoning the cops or screaming JULAY down the phone at him.


Ralph is the biggest lolcow, number 1 in the sector from the top on down. It would only be natural that eventually trolling groups would find him and see just limitless potential. Though I heard a bunch of cozy streamers were swatted though, maybe some sped with a grudge with Fuentes just swatted every streamer on cozy?


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Apr 12, 2022)

He deserves to rot in jail for claiming to have Gunt's sunrise stomp tape, but failing to release it. He is obviously liar. I just wanted to have a sequel for American history X.


----------



## Bonedome (Apr 12, 2022)

>March 31st, 2022
>April Fool's Day

Are we all just retarded niggers?


----------



## Sprate Header (Apr 12, 2022)

Free Dick Pills said:


> OP is a faggot and this thread is trash.


Jesse being arrested can be fake and gay, but having a thread for Ethan vs. Jesse is still probably a good idea if he's planning on consistently sending his fans to Ralph's live events and having confusing kayfabe-infused back-and-forths with the ragepig. Or, if you'd prefer, have this be a containment thread for all things Pod Awful?


----------



## maize (Apr 12, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Ralph fucks his own life up enough I don't need some 16 year old epicly owning the gunt by phoning the cops or screaming JULAY down the phone at him.


Ralph is merely going through the next stage of his metaphorosis into the Internet's next icon of lolcowdom, which I think unfortunately is gonna attract a lot of this kind of bullshit. What happened (broadly speaking and I don't mean motherfucking) with Chris in terms of the ayyylawgs living rentfree is already happening and he's probably passed the point of no return in terms of people are going to be tracking him and fucking with him essentially forever unless he straight up disappears to an extent his ego won't let him. It destabilizes a bad situation further which is either a shame or promising to be hilarious depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Atomic Ant (Apr 12, 2022)

how grand must your delusions be, how pathetic does it require one to be, to obtain a restraining order due to fears about a man who passed by your house on the road, was too scared to knock on the door, and left a box of diapers on the stoop


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Apr 12, 2022)

SupremeGuntleman said:


> I don't know if it would make any difference to you, but Jesse lives nearby. Also no one cares what you "look like" and Jesse's behavior doesn't reflect on you or anyone else.
> 
> Chill the fuck out.


Maybe I’m being unfair. I don’t know anything about the guy. Who is he trying to impress with his unfunny little stunts? 
It seems like a long run for a tiny little slide.
ETA the guy interrupting the bowling debate asking for the bathroom and getting Ralph to scream Kick him out was funnier than Jesse. Much less effort involved. Short and sweet. Hope that helps for reference.


----------



## ThatDarnIrishMan (Apr 12, 2022)

This is basically the worst Ralph storyline already.

Podawful did one funny thing, once. The diaper showdown for the Fuck Ralph Festival. That was mainly funny because of Andy saying it was like COD. Too many people patted him on the ass for it and now he'll do literally anything for a nano second of fame.

And no, I don't believe there is a restraining order. Ralph claimed there was one like an hour after Jesse was there. Don't know many courts running at 11pm with open appointments for immediate requests. They're also hard to get, you can get temporary ones without the other person being there but they also then need to serve it. Vickers whole case of going to Vegas to get his served is all about that. Court dates aren't immediate, especially when there is no emergency.

So yeah, there's no justification for one, it was literally impossible for him to get it as fast as he claimed, he made it that Pantsu got it (when she had nothing to do with any of it) so he didn't look like a beta and even Ralph said at one point that Jesse fucked up because "he doesn't know it, but there's a restraining order and he breached it." You can't breach a restraining order that you don't know exists, that's impossible.

Jesse is just a fail troll looking for clout and it's unfortunate there is a thread about this now.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Apr 12, 2022)

ThatDarnIrishMan said:


> This is basically the worst Ralph storyline already.
> 
> Podawful did one funny thing, once. The diaper showdown for the Fuck Ralph Festival. That was mainly funny because of Andy saying it was like COD. Too many people patted him on the ass for it and now he'll do literally anything for a nano second of fame.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I thought the idea of him having agents in the bowling alley was pretty Kino. 

Just like with Flam's inside man though they could not keep their spaghetti in their pockets, and managed to miss out on filming Ralph stomping on someone. 

Personally, I think it would have been great if people turned up with esoteric references like their shirts and other items of clothing. It would make Ralph ultra paranoid at his own events the whole time, but alas we can't have nice things.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 12, 2022)

What I'll say is this. 
I think the arrest was likely another gayop. Like is brother dying, like the stomping footage. It's getting old and unfunny. 
I don't think this guy called the police on Ralph but if he did, he deserves to be in jail.


----------



## Exceptional individualist (Apr 12, 2022)

LaurenLauren said:


> Well, the Judge is a great fan of tke Killstream after all. Ralph personally shook his hand.


You mean to say Ralph greased his palm?


----------



## Polyboros2 (Apr 12, 2022)

ThatDarnIrishMan said:


> Podawful did one funny thing, once. The diaper showdown for the Fuck Ralph Festival. That was mainly funny because of Andy saying it was like COD.


He even  chickend shitted out of that after throwing them on the sidewalk.

I'd say the best thing we've gotten from him is the footage of Ralph frantic as Dick was bailing on his little bowling night, and even then his spergs only managed to get half content out of it.


----------



## ThatDarnIrishMan (Apr 12, 2022)

Polyboros2 said:


> He even  chickend shitted out of that after throwing them on the sidewalk.
> 
> I'd say the best thing we've gotten from him is the footage of Ralph frantic as Dick was bailing on his little bowling night, and even then his spergs only managed to get half content out of it.


I haven't even watched any of his videos of the event. I wish I could care but I just don't.

Pod is just a really boring dude.  After the Kino Casino went down reading the DMs I went to MundaneMatt's show to listen to it but then Podawful came on and he was so insufferable I had to turn it off. For some reason he was doing a "bit" where he couldn't hear a different host and pretended his voice was on a delay. He's just the pinnacle of fail trolling.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 12, 2022)

JCDenthog said:


> Ralph is the biggest lolcow, number 1 in the sector from the top on down. It would only be natural that eventually trolling groups would find him and see just limitless potential. Though I heard a bunch of cozy streamers were swatted though, maybe some sped with a grudge with Fuentes just swatted every streamer on cozy?


The troll groups get bored of their old toys and Ralph has been parading himself like the shiniest new toy imaginable to play with.  Look at how he reacts to people just making fun of him online. 

Ralph’s spite-cation and ass beating, just thanks to Andy mildly mocking him would have trolls salivating at the chance to take it another level of retard with a guy who brags about going the lowest.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Apr 12, 2022)

I’m just going to assume that everything Jesse says from this point on is a lie, until proven otherwise.
There was no arrest, there is no restraining order. Just like there’s no dead brother, or stomp footage.

This is all just gayfabe to set up whatever he has planned next to troll Ralph, and Ralph is too stupid to not take the bait.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 12, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> What I'll say is this.
> I think the arrest was likely another gayop. Like is brother dying, like the stomping footage. It's getting old and unfunny.
> I don't think this guy called the police on Ralph but if he did, he deserves to be in jail.


I disagree in the sense that I never found anything this dipshit has done to be funny in the first place. Maybe if he could do this shit without talking about it so much it might be funny, but since he has to fuck with Ralph in ways that are just attention seeking for himself, it's not funny.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 12, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> The troll groups get bored of their old toys and Ralph has been parading himself like the shiniest new toy imaginable to play with.  Look at how he reacts to people just making fun of him online.
> 
> Ralph’s spite-cation and ass beating, just thanks to Andy mildly mocking him would have trolls salivating at the chance to take it another level of retard with a guy who brags about going the lowest.


yeah ralph forgot i guess that some troll groups are actually worse than kf or melty or the parts of 8chan he encountered. sucks because theyll probably ruin the gunt ala chris before we get our well deserved cop rematch stream (from ralph doing something that deserves the cops being there and him being needlessly beligereant not from this gay swatting) 


Tiger Jack said:


> I’m just going to assume that everything Jesse says from this point on is a lie, until proven otherwise.
> There was no arrest, there is no restraining order. Just like there’s no dead brother, or stomp footage.
> 
> This is all just gayfabe to set up whatever he has planned next to troll Ralph, and Ralph is too stupid to not take the bait.


unpopular opinion maybe i think jesse has probably done the best you could possibly do alogging a cow irl, its inherently a bit sped but he seems to know what makes gunt tick and how to egg him on without just doing the dumb thing of trying to sic the cops on him constantly. i dont like his show and think he has some issues but eh i cant deny results. 


Sam Losco said:


> but since he has to fuck with Ralph in ways that are just attention seeking for himself, it's not funny.


i think the attention seeking actually makes ralph seethe more though, also i dont laugh less at something because jesse has less than pure intentions. i think by that standard i think youd have to just label the whole board fag tier. he might be for all i know i think he just lucked into a pretty good troll though if thats the case.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Apr 12, 2022)

Free Dick Pills said:


> can't quote OP so I'll address it - and the essence of this thread - like this:
> 
> > *March 31, 2022: *Jesse announces on Instagram that his twin brother Jeff has died. This is given as a reason for him to be in a Richmond, Virginia over the next few days.
> fake and gay, brother didn't die, *nothing happened!* (except Jessie's name is circulated)
> ...


The op was pretty open about not having all the information, and filling it in as more came out. It’s not like they made a half paragraph post of nothing. They sourced what they could and pointed out rumor and conjecture where it was known to be present (“allegedly” “apparently” “supposedly”).

Speculation threads aren’t uncommon. Anyone who takes it as the gospel truth is a retard.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 12, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> i think the attention seeking actually makes ralph seethe more though, also i dont laugh less at something because jesse has less than pure intentions. i think by that standard i think youd have to just label the whole board fag tier. he might be for all i know i think he just lucked into a pretty good troll though if thats the case.


What makes me not laugh is that he can't shut the fuck up about whatever he's doing and that he looks like he's cosplaying as John Lennon.
He sucks the funny out of it.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 12, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> What makes me not laugh is that he can't shut the fuck up about whatever he's doing and that he looks like he's cosplaying as John Lennon.
> He sucks the funny out of it.


idk im used to watching ralph directly, yeah he takes me out of it whenever that happens but thats the way it goes, and we cant really just cancel someone into not being a faggot, you can cancel them into changing certain things but we cant bully jesse into having charisma or skill outside pissing ralph off and making some good pranks. idk i like complaining usually when i feel i can change or impact it, to me complaining about jesse being a faggot is like complaining we all one day will die, sucks cant really do shit.


----------



## MadStan (Apr 12, 2022)

I can appreciate anyone who takes targeting Ralph with such zest as Jesse does - but there has a be a legitimate pay off for the viewers - after all, are we not the ones intended to be entertained?

He claimed there was a video, and now I looks like there actually never was one.  He turned up at his house and delivered diapers - Ok...

I mean, these aren't the feats of the DC Universe actually going on here.

Bombing Ralph's Killstream with 900 fake views - *now thats a prank*. Claiming to have a video to shut the guy down - but not actually having it isn't a prank, that's a let down.


----------



## ThatDarnIrishMan (Apr 12, 2022)

Menotaur said:


> I can appreciate anyone who takes targeting Ralph with such zest as Jesse does - but there has a be a legitimate pay off for the viewers - after all, are we not the ones intended to be entertained?
> 
> He claimed there was a video, and now I looks like there actually never was one.  He turned up at his house and delivered diapers - Ok...
> 
> ...


That's why I say he's a fail troll.

His idea of a troll was going to Ralph's house, which is kinda weird and cringe in general but it was relatively harmless. It was only funny because of Ralph's reaction. So of course he did it again. And again. And he'll pretend he's in prison right now...and then probably go to the house again when Ralph is on the Killstream with Baked tonight and go "LOL SEE GUYS?!? PRANKED U! I WASNT IN PRISON!"

Saying "Guys my bro died...lol not really, I just said that so Ralph would be mean about it. Hahahhahaha OWNED!!" isn't a troll. It's cringe. Ralph has repeatedly laughed at miscarriages, pedophilia, wishing Metokur death, raping people, etc. It isn't shocking that he mocked your fake dead brother, it makes you look like a lunatic for pretending your bro died to own someone.


----------



## Gangster Talk (Apr 12, 2022)

Jesse vs. Ralph is the perfect match up of two retards making idle threats and not delivering anything funny. Jesse does his thing where he tries to orchestrate elaborate trolling schemes that go nowhere. Ralph does his thing where he claims to have a big stream with insiders, friends and family members like he did with Null but he doesn't have shit and gets drunk and passes out instead. Just a war of empty teases, bluffs, and bullshit and when the dust settles nothing funny happens and everything is a little gayer.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 12, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> I disagree in the sense that I never found anything this dipshit has done to be funny in the first place. Maybe if he could do this shit without talking about it so much it might be funny, but since he has to fuck with Ralph in ways that are just attention seeking for himself, it's not funny.


I found the diapers delivery and fingergun sperging to be mildly amusing. Sneaking into Ralph's worthless event sounded like another gayop, he's not gonna prove he had 5 agents there.
The rest is getting stale.


----------



## PhoBingas (Apr 12, 2022)

JCDenthog said:


> Ralph is the biggest lolcow, number 1 in the sector from the top on down. It would only be natural that eventually trolling groups would find him and see just limitless potential. Though I heard a bunch of cozy streamers were swatted though, maybe some sped with a grudge with Fuentes just swatted every streamer on cozy?


Calling it now. It's little nipples himself doing the swatting. I mean who else has back end access? Who knows how much personal info you have to hand over to be able to stream there?


----------



## SpiderDijon (Apr 13, 2022)

Jesse wouldnt even step on Ralphs property to drop off diapers and yet some people seriously think he swatted Ethan Ralph?


----------



## rhinoplasty (Apr 13, 2022)

ThatDarnIrishMan said:


> That's why I say he's a fail troll.
> 
> His idea of a troll was going to Ralph's house, which is kinda weird and cringe in general but it was relatively harmless. It was only funny because of Ralph's reaction. So of course he did it again. And again. And he'll pretend he's in prison right now...and then probably go to the house again when Ralph is on the Killstream with Baked tonight and go "LOL SEE GUYS?!? PRANKED U! I WASNT IN PRISON!"
> 
> Saying "Guys my bro died...lol not really, I just said that so Ralph would be mean about it. Hahahhahaha OWNED!!" isn't a troll. It's cringe. Ralph has repeatedly laughed at miscarriages, pedophilia, wishing Metokur death, raping people, etc. It isn't shocking that he mocked your fake dead brother, it makes you look like a lunatic for pretending your bro died to own someone.


Silly to think the target was Ralph in  particular, he just put it on his twitter. He had no way of knowing Ralph, in particular, would seize upon it to gloat and threaten to desecrate the grave. He just hoped that _someone_, be it Ralph, or Mersh, or the Santa Cruz Joker, or one of Mersh's autistic fans, or any of the many people who dislike Jesse online would do something funny as a result.


----------



## King Ethanol Liver Ralph (Apr 13, 2022)

Menotaur said:


> I can appreciate anyone who takes targeting Ralph with such zest as Jesse does - but there has a be a legitimate pay off for the viewers - after all, are we not the ones intended to be entertained?


We're talking about a guy that gets soooo excited by having coleslaw delivered to some dude. Jesse has a massive ego about these stupid trolling plans for some reason. It doesn't seem to be truly FOR the audience. Listen to this shit:





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




"Daddy Jim laughed at my joke you guys, so WHY won't he mention my name?? Why won't he acknowledge me?! Mister Metokur KNOWS I'm the one behind all this!!"
Jim, who has possibly the worst memory I've ever seen. The guy forgets even things he himself did and said.
And he thinks it's a massive conspiracy against him for some reason lol


----------



## SSJGPUAR (Apr 13, 2022)

Jesse is an utter faggot but he is also willing to waste a lot of time and put himself into possible legal trouble just to fuck with ralph. It may not be funny but it's good for the world. They both deserve each other as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Useless(?) Boomer (Apr 13, 2022)

ThatDarnIrishMan said:


> That's why I say he's a fail troll.
> 
> His idea of a troll was going to Ralph's house, which is kinda weird and cringe in general but it was relatively harmless. It was only funny because of Ralph's reaction. So of course he did it again. And again. And he'll pretend he's in prison right now...and then probably go to the house again when Ralph is on the Killstream with Baked tonight and go "LOL SEE GUYS?!? PRANKED U! I WASNT IN PRISON!"
> 
> Saying "Guys my bro died...lol not really, I just said that so Ralph would be mean about it. Hahahhahaha OWNED!!" isn't a troll. It's cringe. Ralph has repeatedly laughed at miscarriages, pedophilia, wishing Metokur death, raping people, etc. It isn't shocking that he mocked your fake dead brother, it makes you look like a lunatic for pretending your bro died to own someone.


Jesse is a master at trolling Mersh, but he's still finding his way with trolling Ralph. I don't think he knows nearly as much about Ralph yet, so he's still learning what really gets under his gunt. 

Jesse may have had a couple missteps with Ralph, i.e. bits that didn't play out as hoped, but I think he'll improve if he gets enough positive feedback that he continues with Ralph. Depending on how it's affecting views and sign-ups, I could see him buckling down to go in on Ralph for the long haul, but could also see him moving on and rarely speaking of him.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Apr 13, 2022)

ThatDarnIrishMan said:


> Saying "Guys my bro died...lol not really, I just said that so Ralph would be mean about it. Hahahhahaha OWNED!!" isn't a troll. It's cringe.



you are both retarded and taking this entirely too seriously if you think "troll" and "cringe" are mutually exclusive.


----------



## The Deep State (Apr 13, 2022)

"i CaNt BeLiEvE hE LiEd AbOuT HiS bRoThEr dYiNg "


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Apr 13, 2022)

King Ethanol Liver Ralph said:


> We're talking about a guy that gets soooo excited by having coleslaw delivered to some dude. Jesse has a massive ego about these stupid trolling plans for some reason. It doesn't seem to be truly FOR the audience. Listen to this shit:
> 
> View attachment 3174591
> 
> ...


When Metokur finally tweeted Jesse's name he was gloating in his discord like it was his proudest achievement. Jesse claims that Jim, Sam Hyde, and Redbar all copy him though that couldn't be farther from the truth.


----------



## JCDenthog (Apr 13, 2022)

The Deep State said:


> "i CaNt BeLiEvE hE LiEd AbOuT HiS bRoThEr dYiNg "





Yellow Yam Scam said:


> you are both retarded and taking this entirely too seriously if you think "troll" and "cringe" are mutually exclusive.


Crying, pissing my pants. Absolutely seething that this internet prankster had the audacity to tell a little lie (or as failtrolls call it a prank)


----------



## The Ancestor (Apr 13, 2022)

The brother thing is pretty scummy, but I think the fact Gunt took it and went far lower overshadows it, and made a retard of himself


----------



## TheSword (Apr 13, 2022)

Wake me when something real and entertaining happens with Jessie. If I want fake shit I’ll start watching IP2


----------



## MadStan (Apr 13, 2022)

Useless(?) Boomer said:


> Jesse is a master at trolling Mersh, but he's still finding his way with trolling Ralph. I don't think he knows nearly as much about Ralph yet, so he's still learning what really gets under his gunt.
> 
> Jesse may have had a couple missteps with Ralph, i.e. bits that didn't play out as hoped, but I think he'll improve if he gets enough positive feedback that he continues with Ralph. Depending on how it's affecting views and sign-ups, I could see him buckling down to go in on Ralph for the long haul, but could also see him moving on and rarely speaking of him.


Jesse has the twisted mind to do good trolling; he's willing to do the hard yards (who the hell am I, I haven't spent a dime or my time trying to Troll Ralph) and I don't doubt that he will pull off a great Troll - and I like to think of him as a chef-in-training.

I think he will nail Ralph with a brilliant Troll in time and I am hopeful. The ingredients are all there, he' just got to bake it.


----------



## ddlloo (Apr 13, 2022)

Menotaur said:


> Jesse has the twisted mind to do good trolling; he's willing to do the hard yards (who the hell am I, I haven't spent a dime or my time trying to Troll Ralph) and I don't doubt that he will pull off a great Troll - and I like to think of him as a chef-in-training.
> 
> I think he will nail Ralph with a brilliant Troll in time and I am hopeful. The ingredients are all there, he' just got to bake it.


It's a shame he's simply not funny. The few times I've seen his stuff it genuinely feels like he's trying to troll the audience by making his content as frustrating as possible to sit through.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 13, 2022)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> you are both retarded and taking this entirely too seriously if you think "troll" and "cringe" are mutually exclusive.


The truth is that all of the people featured on or participating in the discussion of this website are retarded in some respect.


----------



## JCDenthog (Apr 13, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> The truth is that all of the people featured on or participating in the discussion of this website are retarded in some respect.


I love my retardation, and yours too


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Apr 13, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> I don’t know who this faggot is, but his pranks are stupid. Where’s the part where I’m supposed to laugh?  Except the ‘Also, Cocks’ sticker. I’ll give him that.
> But filming himself going to Ralph’s house is apex retardation and I hope he is locked up for being a stupid fucking faggot because he makes us ‘normal’ Ralph-watchers look bad by association.
> Ralph does best when left alone and someone hurts his feelings, not when someone walks up to his house several times and films it. You look like a creepy fucking stalker doing that.
> At least be funny goddammit.


Rate me shit all you want but what’s funnier, Jesse’s unfunny stalking and empty promises, or experienced farmers baiting Ralph into posting humiliating stuff like this with very little effort 


Behold Ralph’s horse faced pedo fiancé, flapjacks hanging out, propped up against a filthy wall on some pillows and a mattress in a corner of a room with no furniture.


----------



## NPC304348 (Apr 13, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 13, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Rate me shit all you want but what’s funnier, Jesse’s unfunny stalking and empty promises, or experienced farmers baiting Ralph into posting humiliating stuff like this with very little effort
> View attachment 3175143
> Behold Ralph’s horse faced pedo fiancé, flapjacks hanging out, propped up against a filthy wall on some pillows and a mattress in a corner of a room with no furniture.


Just think Ralph has so few photos of his baby mama and new daughter THIS was what he had to post to show they were in his home. Sad shit.


----------



## TheSword (Apr 13, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Rate me shit all you want but what’s funnier, Jesse’s unfunny stalking and empty promises, or experienced farmers baiting Ralph into posting humiliating stuff like this with very little effort
> View attachment 3175143
> Behold Ralph’s horse faced pedo fiancé, flapjacks hanging out, propped up against a filthy wall on some pillows and a mattress in a corner of a room with no furniture.


Finally, someone talking sense. Good on ya, woman  Jesus Christ May looks like she’s balding there, like worse than usual. Tf is wrong with her


----------



## Frabato (Apr 13, 2022)

I can confirm that Jesse was arrested. His wife told me there were at least 3 police cruisers and one swat vehicle on scene when they came for him. Doorbusters, flashbangs, and nightvison; the whole routine. Basically it sounds like he was reverse-swatted, but they actually did something to Jesse unlike the friendly visits to Ralph.

 Luckily, Jeff was able to stay with her while they held him under suspicion of terrorism related to the original finger gun incident. This was made worse by his previous arrest record from the time YouTube had him arrested for a Queen Nasim episode. I'm told that this is not going to end well for Gunt, and that "life-ruination" is on the table from here on out.


----------



## TheSword (Apr 13, 2022)

Frabato said:


> I can confirm that Jesse was arrested. His wife told me there were at least 3 police cruisers and one swat vehicle on scene when they came for him. Doorbusters, flashbangs, and nightvison; the whole routine. Basically it sounds like he was reverse-swatted, but they actually did something to Jesse unlike the friendly visits to Ralph.
> 
> Luckily, Jeff was able to stay with her while they held him under suspicion of terrorism related to the original finger gun incident. This was made worse by his previous arrest record from the time YouTube had him arrested for a Queen Nasim episode. I'm told that this is not going to end well for Gunt, and that "life-ruination" is on the table from here on out.


Got any receipts to back this up or are you just shitposting
Edit: adding in what his post reminded me of


----------



## JCDenthog (Apr 13, 2022)

Frabato said:


> I can confirm that Jesse was arrested. His wife told me there were at least 3 police cruisers and one swat vehicle on scene when they came for him. Doorbusters, flashbangs, and nightvison; the whole routine. Basically it sounds like he was reverse-swatted, but they actually did something to Jesse unlike the friendly visits to Ralph.
> 
> Luckily, Jeff was able to stay with her while they held him under suspicion of terrorism related to the original finger gun incident. This was made worse by his previous arrest record from the time YouTube had him arrested for a Queen Nasim episode. I'm told that this is not going to end well for Gunt, and that "life-ruination" is on the table from here on out.


oh fuck yeah we're getting an Internet war. I love this shit.


----------



## Frabato (Apr 13, 2022)

TheFword said:


> Got any receipts to back this up or are you just shitposting


Here you go





Edit: Relax retards. I was phone posting from bed. This is only my part time job.


----------



## TheSword (Apr 13, 2022)

Frabato said:


> Here you go.View attachment 3175238


All it does is send me to a blank page that asks me to download an unknown file. Took you a while to cobble together such a small file too.
Edit: oh so you finally fixed it huh. That’s neat and all but it doesn’t exactly back your story up in any way. Where in this does it say he was swatted


----------



## Frabato (Apr 13, 2022)

TheFword said:


> All it does is send me to a blank page that asks me to download an unknown file. Took you a while to cobble together such a small file too.
> Edit: oh so you finally fixed it huh. That’s neat and all but it doesn’t exactly back your story up in any way. Where in this does it say he was swatted


Took me a while. Small file. Finally fixed it. What kind of timescale do you work on? Do you expect a large 20 page pdf? Do you think the police would have lots of documentation of such a flagrant violation of rights? They held him up to the 24 hours allowed and had to release him.  Search the same system now and he isn't in there. They removed it once he was released. I'd post that screenshot but I'm back in bed again. Sorry I took to long to write this too short response. I'll do better next time.


----------



## TheSword (Apr 13, 2022)

Frabato said:


> Took me a while. Small file. Finally fixed it. What kind of timescale do you work on? Do you expect a large 20 page pdf? Do you think the police would have lots of documentation of such a flagrant violation of rights? They held him up to the 24 hours allowed and had to release him.  Search the same system now and he isn't in there. They removed it once he was released. I'd post that screenshot but I'm back in bed again. Sorry I took to long to write this too short response. I'll do better next time.


It kind of stinks of Jesse having been caught for false police reports, because in all honesty- if anyone is swatting Gunt, I’d put my money on Jesse. The timing is too coincidental.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 13, 2022)

Expendable Zaku said:


> Ralph’s threat analysis ability is, uh, rather interesting. He left his pregnant girlfriend behind (after the diapers and corn cob incident) to go to Portugal to “own” Warski, explained to Jim in drunken stupor that he wasn’t that worried about it because Jesse PS “is a faggot.” And yet, winged not even 15 minutes or so later about it. “Well, how would YOU like it Jim?! You would be scared!”
> 
> Fast forward nearly three months. A bumper sticker, that could’ve easily been placed by someone else (and more diapers), and restraining orders are allegedly involved and now (depending on if this actually happened) an arrest.
> 
> Ralph, I thought Jesse PS was a faggot, and you weren’t worried about him. You think being afraid of doxxing is retarded and everyone “did it during GG.” You backpedaled on that in less time than the actual bowling that occurred at your bowling event. Are you Mr. Hard Man on the Internet, or just another seething retard?


You are now finding out that Ralph is a gigantic hypocrite.

This is the same person who cried and wailed that security was called on him at The Blaze. "They called the cops on me, where's the honor?!"

Not 24 hours later, he was hollering: "arrest him!"


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 13, 2022)

Frabato said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 3175247
> 
> Edit: Relax retards. I was phone posting from bed. This is only my part time job.


This is a gayop and a poor fucking attempt at one. No one seems able to replicate this search or verify this info.


----------



## jimmybags (Apr 13, 2022)

This thread is dogshit and unneeded, Jesse puts a sticker on Ralph's truck and then pretends to get arrested so he's worthy of a thread? Does this mean we make threads on every Ayy Lawg, including the 2 unknown swatters? If he did something major or is in constant direct 2-way contact with Ralph I would understand a thread, but having a thread for an attention whore who barely interacts with Ralph would warrant one for every other similar type of person. Also the person who made the OP, @Sevenatenine is an admitted huge fan of Podawful and probably made this thread to direct traffic to his shitty show.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Apr 13, 2022)

Sevenatenine is not a "huge fan of podawful"

Besides that, carry on.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 13, 2022)

Frabato said:


> I can confirm that Jesse was arrested. His wife told me there were at least 3 police cruisers and one swat vehicle on scene when they came for him. Doorbusters, flashbangs, and nightvison; the whole routine. Basically it sounds like he was reverse-swatted, but they actually did something to Jesse unlike the friendly visits to Ralph.
> 
> Luckily, Jeff was able to stay with her while they held him under suspicion of terrorism related to the original finger gun incident. This was made worse by his previous arrest record from the time YouTube had him arrested for a Queen Nasim episode. I'm told that this is not going to end well for Gunt, and that "life-ruination" is on the table from here on out.


I trust anything you say as much as Jesse since you're just some retard fan of his.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Apr 13, 2022)

Jesse is currently crying in his discord about this thread and how it's ruining his elaborate troll.


----------



## surprisemfka (Apr 13, 2022)

King Ethanol Liver Ralph said:


> We're talking about a guy that gets soooo excited by having coleslaw delivered to some dude. Jesse has a massive ego about these stupid trolling plans for some reason. It doesn't seem to be truly FOR the audience. Listen to this shit:
> 
> View attachment 3174591
> 
> ...


Jesse can't go 5 minutes without accusing someone of "copying" him (which ironically is something he copied from Red Bar, which he'll then say IS the bit, its just meta layers of unfunny irony).


----------



## SevenEightNine (Apr 13, 2022)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Jesse is currently crying in his discord about this thread and how it's ruining his elaborate troll.


He should work harder then.


----------



## ThatDarnIrishMan (Apr 13, 2022)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Jesse is currently crying in his discord about this thread and how it's ruining his elaborate troll.


Any screenshots or anything there, champ?

This isn't even to be a dick, I hope you're right because if there are pics of him crying it'll be the second funniest thing he's been involved in.


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 13, 2022)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Jesse is currently crying in his discord about this thread and how it's ruining his elaborate troll.


Its his own lackeys fault.


----------



## GaryGrey (Apr 13, 2022)

Dick's #1 simp vs Maddox's #1 simp in a race to the bottom.    




Your browser is not able to display this video.



source 
Thank you @Pizdec for finding this nice summery of Jesse's online history courtesy of EZPZ.  Despite a decade of shows and gay ops Jesse has failed to gain any kind of following.  Jesse is the version of Ralph where the corn joke never happened and he just fall into obscurity streaming Tucker for 50 people morning and night.  
Dick and Merch didn't even blink after spotting his lackies at the bowling event.  What a great prank by Jesse doing a double fake and attending Ralph's event, sitting quietly, and giving the bowling alley employees free coleslaw.  Now Jesse has begun to go at Ralph since he reacts poorly to people walking on a public sidewalk by his rental. 
Ralph and Jesse are a perfect match.  They both love kayfabe and at the smallest offense become driven by spite to return the favor ten fold.  Hopefully they will create a self reinforcing cycle of content for all to enjoy. 
* Never trust anything Jesse says, you can never outsmart him, everything is an op within an op within an op.


----------



## JCDenthog (Apr 13, 2022)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Jesse is currently crying in his discord about this thread and how it's ruining his elaborate troll.


Jesse does something and makes a bunch of kiwis seethe. Kiwis have a thread that leaves Jesse seething. Nature's balance.


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Apr 13, 2022)

It took me a while to recognize this dude. Wasn't he the dumbass who found those text messages of Dax simping and ruined it by trying to trick Jim into thinking that it was about MundaneMatt so he would cover it?


----------



## Gangster Talk (Apr 13, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> Dick's #1 simp vs Maddox's #1 simp in a race to the bottom.
> View attachment 3175487
> source
> Thank you @Pizdec for finding this nice summery of Jesse's online history courtesy of EZPZ.


Don't forget that Jesse later threatened to sue him for this.
I don't know if this was also some 5D chess trolling op but whatever it was it only resulted in Jesse publicly looking like a retard.


----------



## State Champ (Apr 13, 2022)

Ain't funny. Simple as.


----------



## Sad Crusader (Apr 13, 2022)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Edit: If he lied about his brother, what a piece of shit


The arc was kino. You're just mad at the internet.


----------



## Pizdec (Apr 13, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> Never trust anything Jesse says, you can never outsmart him, everything is an op within an op within an op.


It's also important to note: he's not doing this because it's fun, nine times out of ten, he does it because he's MATI. If Something funny comes out of it, it's simply a side effect and not the goal.


----------



## Zilortha (Apr 13, 2022)

Frabato said:


> Took me a while. Small file. Finally fixed it. What kind of timescale do you work on? Do you expect a large 20 page pdf? Do you think the police would have lots of documentation of such a flagrant violation of rights? They held him up to the 24 hours allowed and had to release him.  Search the same system now and he isn't in there. They removed it once he was released. I'd post that screenshot but I'm back in bed again. Sorry I took to long to write this too short response. I'll do better next time.


Except that usually isn't how this kind of documentation works. The slate doesn't get wiped clean when the person is released, it enters a searchable database of releases. It doesn't matter if he was booked for 24 hours or 24 months...


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Apr 13, 2022)

Pizdec said:


> nine times out of ten


I think it's 50/50 MATI and retarded. 

He claims he hates the farms despite browsing and talking about it, I think he just hates that we don't find him funny. You're not funny nigga, you're retarded. Sometimes your shit has a funny side effect. Sometimes is too generous a word actually, rarely fits better. Rarely your shit has a funny side effect.


----------



## DewsLit (Apr 13, 2022)

T | A


----------



## ThatDarnIrishMan (Apr 13, 2022)

Okay, to sum up this storyline.

- Jesse does one funny thing once, that's now so tainted, who cares about it anymore?
- Tries desperately to recapture that magic and no one cares.
- Has a few people attend Ralph's bowling event and do nothing of interest
- Pretend his brother died to "own" Ralph
- Pretend to be his own brother to say he got arrested
- Have people come into this pointless thread to show "evidence" that he got arrested that no one else can find because it is fake. 

Is this the long and short of it? 

I had never heard of Jesse until the Fuck Ralph Festival, my life was a lot less gay before that day it seems.

As other people are saying, he seems like a tard who will be as retarded as possible to go "HAHAH GUYS IT WAS A TROLL!" and he'll just keep changing the troll until eventually something sticks so he can claim it was all a master plan.  The amount of fucking weirdoes even in this thread trying to spread fake "evidence" is weird.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Apr 13, 2022)

ThatDarnIrishMan said:


> The amount of fucking weirdoes even in this thread trying to spread fake "evidence" is weird.


Since ralph got beat up in portugal the Ahogs have grown in size and Jesse's discord splinter community is fostering lots of them. The ones that flock to people like Jesse and discords like that are usually the most retarded ones out of the bunch. People who could very easily have their own threads if they didn't possess the minimum amount of grey matter necessary to prevent them from power leveling too often. You know because paying to attend ralph's event, flying/driving out there, while fitting in perfectly and being even more socially awkward than his actual paypigs is a huge own. Nice troll. Anyway my point is, his "fans" or whatever you want to call them are coming here a lot lately to push Jesse's brand of retardation. Everyone wants to grift that superchat and be the internet cool guy.


----------



## Mossad Facade (Apr 13, 2022)

ThatDarnIrishMan said:


> Okay, to sum up this storyline.
> 
> - Jesse does one funny thing once, that's now so tainted, who cares about it anymore?
> - Tries desperately to recapture that magic and no one cares.
> ...


I was familiar with Jesse before Kino Casino. Can confirm he is pretty unfunny and Ralph has been his biggest exposure to e-celeb fame in quite awhile.  Picture related.


----------



## Big Smelly Shit (Apr 13, 2022)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Jesse is currently crying in his discord about this thread and how it's ruining his elaborate troll.


Tell him not to center his pranks around what even the most braindead people know is easy to find public information. He didn't have to say he was arrested, could have said they spoke to him at his house and let him know he's under investigation and might be arrested.  The premise of the prank doesn't even work at all, Ralph shouldn't and won't care.


----------



## CringeMomma (Apr 13, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> Dick's #1 simp vs Maddox's #1 simp in a race to the bottom.
> View attachment 3175487
> source
> Thank you @Pizdec for finding this nice summery of Jesse's online history courtesy of EZPZ.  Despite a decade of shows and gay ops Jesse has failed to gain any kind of following.  Jesse is the version of Ralph where the corn joke never happened and he just fall into obscurity streaming Tucker for 50 people morning and night.
> ...


lol the "fan" tattoo is Illma Gore


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Apr 13, 2022)

Polyboros2 said:


> I mean, Jesse is gay, his ops are gay, he just faked the death of his brother online to get an embarrassing reaction out of Ralph, I'm 90% sure this arrest is just more gay ops.
> 
> As much as I think Ralph is an awful person, I dislike Jesse more.


Only reason Jesse is worth a shit is as a retard that riles up other retards. No need to like him to laugh at the results, to be fair.


----------



## ddlloo (Apr 13, 2022)

If I remember my lore right, isn't Jesse a trust fund kid or something?


----------



## soy_king (Apr 13, 2022)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> Only reason Jesse is worth a shit is as a retard that riles up other retards. No need to like him to laugh at the results, to be fair.


For all his retardation, at least he's not a snake and he's consistent in his targets


----------



## Pizdec (Apr 13, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> lol the "fan" tattoo is Illma Gore
> View attachment 3176337


This is the chick he leaked the nudes of? Over a tattoo? Like I don't fucking blame her for not wanting the tattoo, it's ugly as fuck.


----------



## CringeMomma (Apr 13, 2022)

Pizdec said:


> This is the chick he leaked the nudes of? Over a tattoo? Like I don't fucking blame her for not wanting the tattoo, it's ugly as fuck.


She got the tattoo, idk anything about nudes.


----------



## Pizdec (Apr 13, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> She got the tattoo, idk anything about nudes.


Another thing EZPZ said in the video was that he tried getting a fan on to get a tattoo, but she bailed and Jessie leaked her nudes. So he's also a sex pest on top of not being funny.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Apr 13, 2022)

T | A


----------



## MadStan (Apr 13, 2022)

Maybe, just maybe they are counter-opposites and need to morph together to make the ultimate LOLCOW.

The equation must be balanced.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Apr 13, 2022)

Menotaur said:


> Maybe, just maybe they are counter-opposites and need to morph together to make the ultimate LOLCOW.
> 
> The equation must be balanced.
> 
> View attachment 3176881


One is tall and pretty thin. The other is...Ethan Ralph.


----------



## MadStan (Apr 13, 2022)

Sevenatenine said:


> One is tall and pretty thin. The other is...Ethan Ralph.


You see?

One tall and thin, the other wide and short. I think there is an equation here of equilibrium unfolding.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Apr 13, 2022)

Menotaur said:


> You see?
> 
> One tall and thin, the other wide and short. I think there is an equation here of equilibrium


Unfolding.  Un-orientable.


----------



## rhinoplasty (Apr 13, 2022)

Pizdec said:


> Another thing EZPZ said in the video was that he tried getting a fan on to get a tattoo, but she bailed and Jessie leaked her nudes. So he's also a sex pest on top of not being funny.


EZPZ is a mushmouhed retard who was definitely simping pretty hard for Dick during the whole Maddox thing. Much as Jesse' s insecurities rub me the wrong way the only reason I got into any of his stuff at all was there was clearly a concerted effort by a bunch of people hoping Dick would see what they were doing and approve to wash that whole situation in favor of Dax and that Israeli nerd was leading the way. EZ was a combination of a willfully and autistically useful idiot for Dick.

He's definitely not a "sex pest" in the twitter clique creep mold if that's what you're implying. His effort to get his female fan to comply with getting a tattoo was more in the mold of O&A pressuring one of their hangers on to do something dumb. Yeah, it's not good, and one of Jesse's fans trying to justify it would probably sound similar to an O&A guy explaining why some of the stuff they did with Bobo was actually funny. But it doesn't make him a "sex pest," he wasn't trying to get something sexual out of it; as devoted as his hardcore fans are that probably would have been easier. Implying that's what it was is very (((EZPZ)))esque


----------



## Pizdec (Apr 13, 2022)

rhinoplasty said:


> EZPZ is a mushmouhed retard who was definitely simping pretty hard for Dick during the whole Maddox thing. Much as Jesse' s insecurities rub me the wrong way the only reason I got into any of his stuff at all was there was clearly a concerted effort by a bunch of people hoping Dick would see what they were doing and approve to wash that whole situation in favor of Dax and that Israeli nerd was leading the way. EZ was a combination of a willfully and autistically useful idiot for Dick.
> 
> He's definitely not a "sex pest" in the twitter clique creep mold if that's what you're implying. His effort to get his female fan to comply with getting a tattoo was more in the mold of O&A pressuring one of their hangers on to do something dumb. Yeah, it's not good, and one of Jesse's fans trying to justify it would probably sound similar to an O&A guy explaining why some of the stuff they did with Bobo was actually funny. But it doesn't make him a "sex pest," he wasn't trying to get something sexual out of it; as devoted as his hardcore fans are that probably would have been easier. Implying that's what it was is very (((EZPZ)))esque


Hi Jessie, LOL.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 13, 2022)

Pizdec said:


> Another thing EZPZ said in the video was that he tried getting a fan on to get a tattoo, but she bailed and Jessie leaked her nudes. So he's also a sex pest on top of not being funny.


oh yeah forgot he was the guy from ezpz's vid and with maddox, nvm @Sam Losco i forgot jesse was a sex creep so any prank of his on ralph is kinda ruined. 


rhinoplasty said:


> EZPZ is a mushmouhed retard who was definitely simping pretty hard for Dick during the whole Maddox thing. Much as Jesse' s insecurities rub me the wrong way the only reason I got into any of his stuff at all was there was clearly a concerted effort by a bunch of people hoping Dick would see what they were doing and approve to wash that whole situation in favor of Dax and that Israeli nerd was leading the way. EZ was a combination of a willfully and autistically useful idiot for Dick.
> 
> He's definitely not a "sex pest" in the twitter clique creep mold if that's what you're implying. His effort to get his female fan to comply with getting a tattoo was more in the mold of O&A pressuring one of their hangers on to do something dumb. Yeah, it's not good, and one of Jesse's fans trying to justify it would probably sound similar to an O&A guy explaining why some of the stuff they did with Bobo was actually funny. But it doesn't make him a "sex pest," he wasn't trying to get something sexual out of it; as devoted as his hardcore fans are that probably would have been easier. Implying that's what it was is very (((EZPZ)))esque


isnt o and a also exposed for being sex pests though? also nah leaking nudes to try and force someone to get a tattoo is sex pest shit, and if its not its still abhorrent but needs a new term, your point is one of technical classification at most the morality remains unchanged and also how creepy it is. "it was for a show he didnt pop a boner come on man!"


----------



## CringeMomma (Apr 13, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> oh yeah forgot he was the guy from ezpz's vid and with maddox, nvm @Sam Losco i forgot jesse was a sex creep so any prank of his on ralph is kinda ruined.
> 
> isnt o and a also exposed for being sex pests though? also nah leaking nudes to try and force someone to get a tattoo is sex pest shit, and if its not its still abhorrent but needs a new term, your point is one of technical classification at most the morality remains unchanged and also how creepy it is. "it was for a show he didnt pop a boner come on man!"


She willingly got the tattoo from what I understand. Does anyone have any proof of any of these claims?
https://abc7news.com/illma-gore-silver-lake-artist-offers-to-tattoo-stranger-los-angeles/480673/  from 2015.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 14, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> oh yeah forgot he was the guy from ezpz's vid and with maddox, nvm @Sam Losco i forgot jesse was a sex creep so any prank of his on ralph is kinda ruined.
> 
> isnt o and a also exposed for being sex pests though? also nah leaking nudes to try and force someone to get a tattoo is sex pest shit, and if its not its still abhorrent but needs a new term, your point is one of technical classification at most the morality remains unchanged and also how creepy it is. "it was for a show he didnt pop a boner come on man!"





CringeMomma said:


> She willingly got the tattoo from what I understand. Does anyone have any proof of any of these claims?
> https://abc7news.com/illma-gore-silver-lake-artist-offers-to-tattoo-stranger-los-angeles/480673/  from 2015.


ill clarify to "possible sex pest that i dont really want to pay attention to anymore because i did it very rarely whenever he fucked with ralph anyway and i only barely tolerated watching him then because the enjoyment of his pranks somewhat outweighed having to slog through the show for them" because that probably is more fair and i dont remember if ezpz or anyone else had an airtight case. 

Also before you take it personal dont think your content is for me is all. no interest overlap besides fucking with gunt.


----------



## soy_king (Apr 14, 2022)

Pizdec said:


> Hi Jessie, LOL.


меня поражает что хороший славянин примет слово еврея и мексиканца чем слово белого человека. просто невероятно.


----------



## CringeMomma (Apr 14, 2022)

Jesse is watching us. BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG


----------



## EthanRalphShatHisPantsu (Apr 14, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> Jesse is watching us. BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG
> View attachment 3177478View attachment 3177479View attachment 3177480


That fucking loser is terminally online. He responds to every negative YT comment immediately after they are posted. When he isn't stalking Ralph he is scouring the internet for any mention of himself.


----------



## Pizdec (Apr 14, 2022)

soy_king said:


> it amazes me that a good Slav will accept the word of a Jew and a Mexican than the word of a white man. just unbelieveble.


If I told you I was a pathological liar, would you believe me?


----------



## soy_king (Apr 14, 2022)

Pizdec said:


> If I told you I was a pathological liar, would you believe me?


Just saying, my man, this is some peak clown world. Especially when the Mexican is a balding pedo sympathizer.


----------



## Pizdec (Apr 14, 2022)

soy_king said:


> Just saying, my man, this is some peak clown world. Especially when the Mexican is a balding pedo sympathizer.


Look, I conceded that I'm looking at five year old information from the mouth of a wannabe Mossad agent in pink faggy panties, but I'm still not going to trust the mouth the bites me. Especially when instead of coming here to the forums, he makes a fucking tweet instead.


----------



## soy_king (Apr 14, 2022)

Pizdec said:


> Look, I conceded that I'm looking at five year old information from the mouth of a wannabe Mossad agent in pink faggy panties, but I'm still not going to trust the mouth the bites me. Especially when instead of coming here to the forums, he makes a fucking tweet instead.


Is it just fair to say that no one involved in this dumpster fire comes out looking particularly good? EZ made a good video that's pretty biased, and tbf this was back before we all realized how much of a cow dick turned out to be. My guess is that EZPZ just went full sunk cost fallacy and can't back down from his Dick sucking. 

I'm more annoyed that EZPZ thinks Soviet Winnie the Pooh is garbage. That's fucking heresy.


----------



## Pizdec (Apr 14, 2022)

soy_king said:


> Is it just fair to say that no one involved in this dumpster fire comes out looking particularly good?


No one who makes a career off of internet drama looks good in the end. After all, that's why this forum exists, no?


----------



## SevenEightNine (Apr 14, 2022)

T | A


----------



## rhinoplasty (Apr 14, 2022)

Pizdec said:


> Hi Jessie, LOL.


It is pretty crazy he made pretty much the exact same argument I made on here on twitter but later. Literally EZPZ is a dumb autistic Israeli, willfully lying (tho tbf I think the odds are it's less willful and more just autistic). Swear I'm not him though, Jesse is copying me.


----------



## EyeGuy (Apr 14, 2022)

"Not a sex pest"


----------



## Catspajamas7 (Apr 14, 2022)

Did Jesse have some viral video or some shit, if so can you link it? I remember hearing about him a while ago and I have no clue why I would have. 

Also this dude literally reads and comments every post on his YouTube videos that’s kinda crazy.

(Unrelated but if you look up kiwi farms on eBay you get a pig squeal shirt.)


----------



## Zilortha (Apr 14, 2022)

Sevenatenine said:


> View attachment 3176860
> T | A


Seems like he's just moving back to providing zero proof and pretending he had nothing to do with the falsified info because that's better than being caught in a lie.
Anyone who actually believes anything that comes out of this e-fame hungry retard's mouth should be forcibly sterilized.


----------



## surprisemfka (Apr 14, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> They both love kayfabe and at the smallest offense become driven by spite to return the favor ten fold.


Jesse's had a chip on his shoulder for over 10 years for being called out by a jewish manlet.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



youtube link


----------



## McSchlomo (Apr 14, 2022)

Is there any other lolcow on this forum that has so many "versus"-threads?

Really makes you thonk


----------



## EthanRalphShatHisPantsu (Apr 14, 2022)

While looking for info about his arrest, I found a background check website that lists Jesse. It claims he lives with several relatives. It has his age right and that he previously lived in Brooklyn.


			https://www.whitepages.com/name/Jesse-Powell--Stroud/Chesterfield-VA/Pj9QeNLxY9V
		


7512 Amsden Dr, Chesterfield, VA 23832 is only a half hour drive away from Ralph so that would explain why he makes so many trips to Ralph's house.


----------



## CringeMomma (Apr 14, 2022)

EthanRalphShatHisPantsu said:


> While looking for info about his arrest, I found a background check website that lists Jesse. It claims he lives with several relatives. It has his age right and that he previously lived in Brooklyn.
> 
> 
> https://www.whitepages.com/name/Jesse-Powell--Stroud/Chesterfield-VA/Pj9QeNLxY9V
> ...


it has his age right........ "30s" very accurate and precise. LOL Jesse is exactly 30s


----------



## EthanRalphShatHisPantsu (Apr 14, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> it has his age right........ "30s" very accurate and precise. LOL Jesse is exactly 30s


You have to click on his name lil pay piggy. It says 35 though he's actually 36 now.
https://www.whitepages.com/checkout/summary?wp_medium=PersonContactInfoUpsell&wp_source=person_details&funnel_type=person_onepages_1&wpId=Pj9QeNLxY9V&skip=false&wp_content=ShowMore&wp_term=Relative


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Apr 14, 2022)

@soy_king, @Pizdec maybe let's agree that both podawful and simp masterson both are insufferable faggots?


----------



## CringeMomma (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## EthanRalphShatHisPantsu (Apr 14, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> View attachment 3177985


Sounds like a whole lotta cope. Like Copacabana levels of cope. Forgive me for not taking his word on it.


----------



## CringeMomma (Apr 14, 2022)

EthanRalphShatHisPantsu said:


> Sounds like a whole lotta cope. Like Copacabana levels of cope. Forgive me for not taking his word on it.


LOL yea bro, MEGACOPE, everyone knows Whitepages has very accurate up to date info. Fuck Jesse and his fake gay lies.


----------



## EthanRalphShatHisPantsu (Apr 14, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> LOL yea bro, MEGACOPE, everyone knows Whitepages has very accurate up to date info. Fuck Jesse and his fake gay lies.


In this case is it merely coincidental that his listed address is only a short drive away from Ralphs house? No Jesse's not lying it's just another brilliant troll like saying he has the stomping video or saying he was at the Kingpin event.


----------



## TheSword (Apr 14, 2022)

I refuse to believe there’s a woman alive that’s a fan of Jesse, Cringe is a tranny confirmed.


----------



## CringeMomma (Apr 14, 2022)

EthanRalphShatHisPantsu said:


> In this case is it merely coincidental that his listed address is only a short drive away from Ralphs house? No Jesse's not lying it's just another brilliant troll like saying he has the stomping video or saying he was at the Kingpin event.


Has it ever been a secret that Jesse grew up in VA? lol


----------



## EthanRalphShatHisPantsu (Apr 14, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> Has it ever been a secret that Jesse grew up in VA? lol


Not sure I'm not one of his pay pigs. But on either Twisted Minds or Kino Casino he has stated he lives in Virginia and not far from Ralph making it easy for him to drive there.

Jesse just make an account here instead of screenshotting and tweeting replies you salty little bitch.


----------



## CringeMomma (Apr 14, 2022)

EthanRalphShatHisPantsu said:


> Not sure I'm not one of his pay pigs. But on either Twisted Minds or Kino Casino he has stated he lives in Virginia and not far from Ralph making it easy for him to drive there.


Not a pizza-funder either. Thanks for the hat


----------



## TheSword (Apr 14, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> Not a pizza-funder either. Thanks for the hat
> View attachment 3178050


Another gay-op with most likely bogus information. If rhino really is him someone needs to ask josh to verify. This guy really thinks he’s some kinda genius doesn’t he?


----------



## ThatDarnIrishMan (Apr 14, 2022)

I think the final splutter of this thread has confirmed why I said he's a fail troll.

We have a terminally online retard trying to run mastermind gay ops on a guy you can easily bait into going to Portugal just by saying he's not allowed there, and instead of easily baiting him, he has to go full schzio retard and make himself look stupid.

Then he gets so upset that people don't laugh at his Holocaust of comedy, he's gotta screenshot and respond on twitter to a bunch of people. Sperging out hard and answering basically every comment (except ones asking him for any clarification on his LARP).

If people all assume every defender of yours (who are all incredibly retarded) are actually you, you should stop and think. Trying to make everything look like disinformation just means that everyone assumes the worst about you. 

Jesse, since you read everything about you, I know you'll read this:

You did one funny thing once, which you've now ruined. You're not very talented. You're not very interesting. Your ops are indeed gay. You take funny things and make them not funny. You try so hard and fail even harder. There's a reason why the only fucker who pays you any amount of attention is Mundanematt. You are not cooler than the cows you obsess over.  The whole "nuh uh it was all a troll bro" thing doesn't work when you're so blatantly bad at it. I'm not even talking about the apparent shady and retard shit you've done in the past, my entirely negative opinion of you is solely based on how terrible your attempt to troll Ralph has been. 

Tl;Dr: Jesse is a fail troll and boring.


----------



## We Wuz Kais (Apr 14, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> Not a pizza-funder either. Thanks for the hat
> View attachment 3178050


Jesse's constant need of approval from Kiwifarms is really pathetic, all of his posts besides these where he is trying to blatantly advertise himself, are just desperate attempts to try to shit on someone who the site is mad at to try in fit in.











"Please notice me, guies!"  - Jesse PodAwful


----------



## The Ancestor (Apr 14, 2022)

This guy tried everything he could to get on the Dick Show after Maddox’s failed, and now he’s trying everything he can to be on the Killstream.


----------



## We Wuz Kais (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm also suspicious of User @CringeMomma who is running defense for Jesse and keeps retweeting his stuff on twitter (oftentimes being the only one to do so). Also is she trying to imply that Jesse has some sort of blackmail on Warski here?


----------



## SevenEightNine (Apr 14, 2022)

How do you avoid looking like a retard after gayops?  By observing and recording. Enjoy the ride.  It seems likely this site/KF users are being used to troll Ralph. Don't become the joke. 

Since these are elaborate pranks, it's hard for casual observers to keep track of them. The point of this thread is the crossover with Ralph.

Also, my new life's goal is to be arrested and have the cops compliment my "straight ops" as "based".  That doesn't need to be true to be funny.


----------



## 0482040707 (Apr 14, 2022)

The Ancestor said:


> This guy tried everything he could to get on the Dick Show after Maddox’s failed, and now he’s trying everything he can to be on the Killstream.


He claims he's called in to TDS before. 

One notable time was when Maddox's voting was "hacked" for Best Debate, with the max vote being a weird number that didn't correlate to any integer overflows or anything like that (571972). A person claiming responsibility called in to TDS (1:50) seemingly with a voice modulator and odd speaking cadence.

Jesse claims that was him (1:51). What Jesse said was that number is a tripcode to validate ownership of a podcast feed. He was trying to trick Dick into putting that number in a description of an episode in the RSS feed and take the TDS feed on iTunes from Dick. This is right after Dick took the original BPitU feed from Maddox.

He also claims to have called in other times (or maybe some creative writing on stories emailed in), but this is one that I remember.

Now, Ralph is much stupider than Dick. So I think Jesse has a much better shot at messing with Ralph in these types of ways.


----------



## Zilortha (Apr 14, 2022)

ThatDarnIrishMan said:


> You're not very interesting.
> 
> Tl;Dr: Jesse is a fail troll and boring.


This is the biggest thing.

From my perspective? Jesse is just a skinnier, less alcoholic, _less interesting_ version of Ralph. They're both petty, conniving retards who can't help but to read everything anyone writes about them, seethe, and then go whine on fucking twitter about it.

Sometimes it's funny. But it's mostly just pathetic, _and worst of all? _Boring.


----------



## rhinoplasty (Apr 14, 2022)

TheFword said:


> Another gay-op with most likely bogus information. If rhino really is him someone needs to ask josh to verify. This guy really thinks he’s some kinda genius doesn’t he?


How does a single tweet qualify as an "op?" Josh can verify deez nuts


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 15, 2022)

Reminder:
This thread is about Ralph vs Jesse. It is NOT a thread for Jesse. If you want that, go make one in Proving Grounds. It doesn't belong in the Gunt board.


----------



## jimmybags (Apr 16, 2022)

Not sure if it's been said but Ralph mentions "Jesse PS" after filming the Chris Chan arrest in August of last year, he says Jesse was there too but apparently didn't get any footage. Not sure if they were feuding back then but they were at least aware of each other. 2:30:05 if the timestamp doesn't work.


----------



## CringeMomma (Apr 16, 2022)

jimmybags said:


> Not sure if it's been said but Ralph mentions "Jesse PS" after filming the Chris Chan arrest in August of last year, he says Jesse was there too but apparently didn't get any footage. Not sure if they were feuding back then but they were at least aware of each other. 2:30:05 if the timestamp doesn't work.


From what I understand, Jesse was following Ralph and Meigh around town/in the mall as they looked for Chris that day.


----------



## jimmybags (Apr 16, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> From what I understand, Jesse was following Ralph and Meigh around town/in the mall as they looked for Chris that day.


Informative, based on the title and the comments its safe to say they were feuding by this point, though they were cordial in person.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Apr 16, 2022)

Finga gunz!


T | A

The gif and clip embedded in the replies is awesome.


----------



## rhinoplasty (Apr 16, 2022)

jimmybags said:


> Informative, based on the title and the comments its safe to say they were feuding by this point, though they were cordial in person.


Nah, they were as friendly as they ever got at that point. Ralph was still half-heartedly trying to get Jesse on his good side and Jesse (not me per this thread but still basically my human sockpuppet) saw Ralph as a comical character, but there was no real malice behind the "gunt" title. Tho Jesse would maintain a hostile pose regardless because he isn't ever really "friendly" with other internet guys until he can tell they think he is cool.  You can hear it in their interaction, Ralph almost lets out a sigh of dismay before putting on a happy face "Oh, Jesse! You almost missed it!"

This was before Ralph realized that Mersh was right about Jesse, and after Mersh's insecure meltdown on the Killstream.


----------



## JCDenthog (Apr 17, 2022)

Jesse is going live with a show titled "ETHAN RALPH'S STICKY SITUATION: AN EASTER CELEBRATION" in about 30 minutes


----------



## Sad Crusader (Apr 17, 2022)

Jesse, the goat, has risen.


----------



## ThatDarnIrishMan (Apr 17, 2022)

Jesse is currently sperging on stream that Kiwi"farmers" aren't out there doing enough, he's working to get milk for us and we're ungrateful. That we shouldn't accuse him of "gay ops" (when he is doing ops that are gay). He's the hero we don't deserve apparently. "For SOME reason, people said it was gay me pretending my brother wasn't dead. It was going to be a funny reveal... but those "farmers""

He then implied that KF swatted Ralph, saying the people against his jokes then swatted Ralph. Then he played the full swatting footage laughing away at it, shouting fingerguns, taking credit for the camera footage, patting himself on the back for being mentioned on police radio or something.

Can't watch anymore, he's unbearable. Someone clip it if he says or does anything non-retarded, pleeeeeease.


----------



## Barbarus (Apr 17, 2022)

I can confirm that the mods of this sub forum swatted Ethan Ralph. Watched 2 mins then turned off, dude is a fucking retard.

Release the head stomp faggot or fuck off.


----------



## Bonanza Jellybean (Apr 17, 2022)

I can’t clip but about him being mentioned: Jesse points out that police dispatch says something about calls made to the residence since February. A disorderly and a vandalism. Vandalism was obviously the call about Jesse's sticker on the truck, he laughs about that. This does present the more important question, what is the disorderly call? (Also I don't know if it's been addressed, but Ralph answered the door saying "No one got shot here." How did he know that's why the cops were there?)

He pulled the "I never said I had the Chaggot footage, I said what if it had been recovered" bs about the headstomp vid.


----------



## JCDenthog (Apr 17, 2022)

The tl;dr of Jesse's explanation of why he was arrested: The restraining order never existed and if it did it has since expired, he was arrested and placed on 24hr hold and released because he mentioned a restraining order might have exist. Nick Rekieta is also his lawyer lol


----------



## Sad Crusader (Apr 17, 2022)

Jesse has bought the website http://aborttheretort.com/

Edit: From Mr. Vickers


----------



## Big Smelly Shit (Apr 17, 2022)

EthanRalphShatHisPantsu said:


> While looking for info about his arrest, I found a background check website that lists Jesse. It claims he lives with several relatives. It has his age right and that he previously lived in Brooklyn.
> 
> 
> https://www.whitepages.com/name/Jesse-Powell--Stroud/Chesterfield-VA/Pj9QeNLxY9V
> ...


He's only 9 minutes away


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 17, 2022)

Big Smelly Shit said:


> He's only 9 minutes away


Difference is Jesse lives in the nice white people part of the city and Ralph lives in a poor, crime infested hood.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Apr 17, 2022)

King Ethanol Liver Ralph said:


> We're talking about a guy that gets soooo excited by having coleslaw delivered to some dude. Jesse has a massive ego about these stupid trolling plans for some reason. It doesn't seem to be truly FOR the audience. Listen to this shit:
> 
> View attachment 3174591
> 
> ...


Jesse is one of those people that would say and do really funny stuff if it was said and done by anyone but him. He pretty much kicked off Dick Masterson’s “simp-conspiracy” shit, but he did it in such a manner that he actually just made himself look stupid and annoying so most people didn’t really “get” why Dick writing such cringe ass poetry to a random thot was supposed to be funny interesting. That actually could’ve been really embarrassing for Dick (it should’ve been with all his “your wings omg “ bullshit) but Jesse actually made himself look like an even bigger faggot from the way he went about it. That’s the drama that made Dick yell about being homecoming king and living in a mansion in Beverly Hills on Rekieta’s show.. and_ still_ Jesse came out largely forgotten, and those that remembered him thought he made himself look _worse _than Dick did with all his simping and yelling about high school popularity contests.

He’s just not very funny. I can’t really put my finger on it as to _why_. If it’s his delivery, how he goes about it, the fact that he has such a small/weird/niche audience, if he’s just unlikable.. I don’t know, but most of his stuff just comes off as cringy.

Edit: For those who don’t know/are new to the extended universe , the simp- conspiracy was leaked texts between Dick Masterson and a chick he wasn’t as a “3rd” in his relationship. Lmao I forgot he actually used the word “atavistic”. Jesus he’s so gross.


----------



## ddlloo (Apr 17, 2022)

JCDenthog said:


> The tl;dr of Jesse's explanation of why he was arrested: The restraining order never existed and if it did it has since expired, he was arrested and placed on 24hr hold and released because he mentioned a restraining order might have exist. Nick Rekieta is also his lawyer lol


I guarantee Rackets isn't his lawyer.

"Nick Reketia is my lawyer" is a bit that became popular for a while, but I doubt Jesse even knows that and instead is just doing his attention whore thing.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Apr 17, 2022)

ddlloo said:


> I guarantee Rackets isn't his lawyer.
> 
> "Nick Reketia is my lawyer" is a bit that became popular for a while, but I doubt Jesse even knows that and instead is just doing his attention whore thing.


Jesse went after Nick for doing blackface forever ago for some strange reason.


----------



## ddlloo (Apr 17, 2022)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Jesse went after Nick for doing blackface forever ago for some strange reason.


I assume to do with Nick being a Dick Masterson fan and covering the maddox lolsuit.


----------



## ThatDarnIrishMan (Apr 18, 2022)

I'm assuming by the lack of any updates on this thread that the whole Ralph v Jesse thing has gone no where?

I've sat through 16 hours straight over the last few days of Boogie's original vids and podcast appearances for a deep dive, and I cannot bring myself to sit through Jesse's 90min podcast to see if there's anything interesting. Ralph is smug and really boring to watch, constantly patting himself on the back. Jesse is smug and really boring to watch, constantly patting himself on the back. At least Ralph is funny to laugh at though because he gets genuinely angry. Jesse is too busy sucking his own dick to even be funny.

From the new posts, I can see that Jesse claimed he was arrested (for apparently nothing since he said there was no restraining order so they can't arrest him when there is no offense, also he was gone longer than 24 hours), Rackets is his lawyer (for the nothing he was arrested for), he lied about having footage of the stomp (no shit) and... well, is that it? The stream is an hour and a half long. I get he's desperate for clicks so he's going hard on the Guntexpress but that can't be everything. All we got was him confirming that his brother dying was gay ops, that him saying he had footage was gay ops, that him claiming to be arrested was gay ops and now him pretending Rackets is his lawyer is gay ops. Oh yeah, and him saying that the KF swatted Ralph, then proceeding to be basically the only person to break down the swatting vid in depth whilst boasting and laughing about it. Hm. Suspicious.

Does Jesse actually DO anything? For a guy sperging that the farms is being too nice to Ralph and we aren't trolling him enough, he really hasn't actually done anything apart from stand in the street in front of his house and then write a bunch of fanfiction.

If I missed anything, let me know. I'll take it all back if something interesting has actually happened between the two of them.


----------



## State Champ (Apr 18, 2022)

ThatDarnIrishMan said:


> the whole Ralph v Jesse thing has gone no where?


Going nowhere is the fundamental premise of Podawful


----------



## Burd Turglar (Apr 18, 2022)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> He’s just not very funny. I can’t really put my finger on it as to _why_. If it’s his delivery, how he goes about it, the fact that he has such a small/weird/niche audience, if he’s just unlikable.. I don’t know, but most of his stuff just comes off as cringy.


It's because his entire schtick is just being an even more autistic O&A. He's a shitty 90's-early 00's shock jock that spergs about niche internet faggots and thus is minus all the guests who are actually interesting and/or funny.


----------



## TheSword (Apr 19, 2022)

This entire thread sucks ass, and the only people who seem to like this loser are the most low IQ posters on the site. Bad thread, bad topic, shoulda stayed locked.


----------



## bornuglyaf (Apr 19, 2022)

Someone needs to start bullying Jesse irl


----------



## I'd abeeb bear (Apr 19, 2022)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> Jesse is one of those people that would say and do really funny stuff if it was said and done by anyone but him. He pretty much kicked off Dick Masterson’s “simp-conspiracy” shit, but he did it in such a manner that he actually just made himself look stupid and annoying so most people didn’t really “get” why Dick writing such cringe ass poetry to a random thot was supposed to be funny interesting. That actually could’ve been really embarrassing for Dick (it should’ve been with all his “your wings omg “ bullshit) but Jesse actually made himself look like an even bigger faggot from the way he went about it. That’s the drama that made Dick yell about being homecoming king and living in a mansion in Beverly Hills on Rekieta’s show.. and_ still_ Jesse came out largely forgotten, and those that remembered him thought he made himself look _worse _than Dick did with all his simping and yelling about high school popularity contests.
> 
> He’s just not very funny. I can’t really put my finger on it as to _why_. If it’s his delivery, how he goes about it, the fact that he has such a small/weird/niche audience, if he’s just unlikable.. I don’t know, but most of his stuff just comes off as cringy.
> 
> Edit: For those who don’t know/are new to the extended universe , the simp- conspiracy was leaked texts between Dick Masterson and a chick he wasn’t as a “3rd” in his relationship. Lmao I forgot he actually used the word “atavistic”. Jesus he’s so gross.


Reviewing videos of people walking around a bowling alley offering various retarded people coleslaw for 2 hours is grade A humor, and if you disagree, well, you at the Kiwifarms just kill all the humor.  I bet you're reallll fun at parties.  My wife may agree with you that I'm boring and unfunny, and for some reason I'll tell you that, but you're wrong and I'll show you.  Next stop, coleslaw NEXT to diapers.


----------



## rhinoplasty (Apr 19, 2022)

EthanRalphShatHisPantsu said:


> While looking for info about his arrest, I found a background check website that lists Jesse. *It claims he lives with several relatives. *It has his age right and that he previously lived in Brooklyn.
> 
> 
> https://www.whitepages.com/name/Jesse-Powell--Stroud/Chesterfield-VA/Pj9QeNLxY9V
> ...


These things are very useful but never completely accurate. Try one for yourself or someone you know pretty well. They'll get an address that someone (usually an old person who has resided at the same place for a while and had a landline at some point) was registered to vote at or bought outright or something. They then use things like marriage licenses, etc. and put a bunch of people in the same address with them. Typically you'll see ex-spouses, children, children's spouses, adult siblings, cousins, and completely unrelated people who happen to share first and last names with any of the above residing at the house of someone who if they are still alive would be in their late nineties. They are useful but they need to be cross-referenced and when you see an adult man  who is married with a kid living with a bunch of random adult relatives it's definitely not the actual situation. Your result is most likely either Jesse's parents current or former house or where one of his father's siblings or parents lived at some point.

The utility of these things is mainly limited to finding out relatives and somewhat accurate locations and then comparing to social network results; for example, your target doesn't provide much info but you figure out who their aunt might be and go to her facebook and they are on her friend's list. And you can obviously get a lot more sophisticated than that but it will be the same sort of daisy chaining information.


----------



## EthanRalphShatHisPantsu (Apr 19, 2022)

rhinoplasty said:


> These things are very useful but never completely accurate. Try one for yourself or someone you know pretty well. They'll get an address that someone (usually an old person who has resided at the same place for a while and had a landline at some point) was registered to vote at or bought outright or something. They then use things like marriage licenses, etc. and put a bunch of people in the same address with them. Typically you'll see ex-spouses, children, children's spouses, adult siblings, cousins, and completely unrelated people who happen to share first and last names with any of the above residing at the house of someone who if they are still alive would be in their late nineties. They are useful but they need to be cross-referenced and when you see an adult man  who is married with a kid living with a bunch of random adult relatives it's definitely not the actual situation. Your result is most likely either Jesse's parents current or former house or where one of his father's siblings or parents lived at some point.
> 
> The utility of these things is mainly limited to finding out relatives and somewhat accurate locations and then comparing to social network results; for example, your target doesn't provide much info but you figure out who their aunt might be and go to her facebook and they are on her friend's list. And you can obviously get a lot more sophisticated than that but it will be the same sort of daisy chaining information.


Does Jesse really have enough paypigs to afford his own place? I just don't believe the theory that he travels to his parents house and stays for a few weeks just to do a few failtrolls.


----------



## rhinoplasty (Apr 19, 2022)

EthanRalphShatHisPantsu said:


> Does Jesse really have enough paypigs to afford his own place? I just don't believe the theory that he travels to his parents house and stays for a few weeks just to do a few failtrolls.


IIRC according to him he lives in VA and is having a new house built so either way he's in the area. I guess if he lives with his folks the address could be accurate.


----------



## EthanRalphShatHisPantsu (Apr 19, 2022)

rhinoplasty said:


> IIRC according to him he lives in VA and is having a new house built so either way he's in the area. I guess if he lives with his folks the address could be accurate.


The building a new house thing is another "joke". He saw Mike David post a video of him getting a studio built so Jesse made up the house thing. He said he's having a baby too which people also believed.


----------



## rhinoplasty (Apr 19, 2022)

EthanRalphShatHisPantsu said:


> The building a new house thing is another "joke". He saw Mike David post a video of him getting a studio built so Jesse made up the house thing. He said he's having a baby too which people also believed.


I believed the baby thing for sure, he didn't really knock up his gf/wife? Just assumed he had a kid a while ago. If that isn't true it is a strange thing to make up.


----------



## EthanRalphShatHisPantsu (Apr 19, 2022)

rhinoplasty said:


> I believed the baby thing for sure, he didn't really knock up his gf/wife? Just assumed he had a kid a while ago. If that isn't true it is a strange thing to make up.


It was another joke in attempt to own Ralph. He posted a mutant baby picture on twitter after Ralph posted his baby.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Apr 19, 2022)

bornuglyaf said:


> Someone needs to start bullying Jesse irl


The best way to bully Jesse is to completely ignore him. Everything he does, he does for attention. He's a less gross Nicado Avacado.


----------



## Big Smelly Shit (Apr 19, 2022)

rhinoplasty said:


> These things are very useful but never completely accurate. Try one for yourself or someone you know pretty well. They'll get an address that someone (usually an old person who has resided at the same place for a while and had a landline at some point) was registered to vote at or bought outright or something. They then use things like marriage licenses, etc. and put a bunch of people in the same address with them. Typically you'll see ex-spouses, children, children's spouses, adult siblings, cousins, and completely unrelated people who happen to share first and last names with any of the above residing at the house of someone who if they are still alive would be in their late nineties. They are useful but they need to be cross-referenced and when you see an adult man  who is married with a kid living with a bunch of random adult relatives it's definitely not the actual situation. Your result is most likely either Jesse's parents current or former house or where one of his father's siblings or parents lived at some point.
> 
> The utility of these things is mainly limited to finding out relatives and somewhat accurate locations and then comparing to social network results; for example, your target doesn't provide much info but you figure out who their aunt might be and go to her facebook and they are on her friend's list. And you can obviously get a lot more sophisticated than that but it will be the same sort of daisy chaining information.


Words words words, he's at 403 Stockton Street Apt 4304, Richmond. Someone in an unspecified discord sent him a pizza on Halloween and he got it.


EthanRalphShatHisPantsu said:


> It was another joke in attempt to own Ralph. He posted a mutant baby picture on twitter after Ralph posted his baby.


He may have actually had a baby around 1/25 but idk and who cares.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Apr 20, 2022)

Jesse lives in downtown Richmond, it isn't a secret and it's really embarrassing how derailed this thread got by someone thinking that typing his name into google and posting the third result was an effective doxx.


----------



## Catspajamas7 (Apr 20, 2022)

Big Smelly Shit said:


> He's only 9 minutes away



Mimms Funeral Home Protip:

A Gunt can’t be cremated because the fat can burn so hot it can light the entire creamery on fire.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 20, 2022)

“Haha guys my name is actually spelled Jessie not Jesse you guys have been epically trolled and owned…or have you???”


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Apr 21, 2022)

I've warmed up to Jesse. His trolling has gone from less angry psychotic stuff and more silly things to annoy that have given me a good chuckle. He got funnier in my eyes, but hey to each their own. My shit taste isn't your shit taste.
Anyways, even though  Jesse was lying about most of the other crap he claimed he was gonna drop he came through and got Ralphs swatting footage from Ralphs own security camera.




*In it he points out some stuff that given recent events is a much bigger catch than the head stomp video.*
- Ralph knows what the cops are there for before they speak to him and he specifically addresses not having a gun. Jesse brings up how the fuck did Ralph know they were being called in for Ralph having a gun before the cops stated they were there for that?
- The dispatcher goes over the history of them being called on and there is a previously unknown domestic issue that was called that no one knew about.

Anyone find it strange all these people magically get swatted off stream at times that are super convienent for them?
While there is no smoking gun that AF are faking the swattings on themselves and coordinating it in order to have justification for their false DMCA campaigns and beg for sympathy/attack people for not protecting them and magically blaming the people making fun online, it sure looks suspicious.
Even weirder that they all seem to be sweeping it up for one another.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Apr 21, 2022)

Catspajamas7 said:


> Mimms Funeral Home Protip:
> 
> A Gunt can’t be cremated because the fat can burn so hot it can light the entire creamery on fire.
> 
> View attachment 3198396


From what I learned from a recent WATP, it's worse. They do water cremation, aka alkaline hydrolysis. They basically instapot the corpse, and flush the soup into the water system.

Fortunately for the drinking supply of Richmond there doesn't seem to be anyone in the state that does it, but it also isn't illegal.


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Apr 22, 2022)

Jesse is the second bestest GoodBoi™ on the entire Internet, right after supreme overlord surrogate-father Josh. He's pulled off some of the funniest cow-centric pranks, jokes, guffaws, antics, gags, high-jinks, horseplay, larks and escapades over his decade-long history of being an antagonistic weirdo on the Internet and I for one salute him for it. The entire "April Fools dead brother prank" was an instant classic and let I remind you that his brother was in on the joke. It's not like he was making anyone close to the family who would actually genuinely care about it to worry or mourn his passing and it provided some great content in the form of Ralph going on a seething tirade about pissing on his "dead brother's" grave. Also, making Ralph shit his pants in terror by insinuating that "someone" might have the footage of Ralph stomping that guy's head at the bowling alley was a choice psy-op which caused Ralph to fully abort his planned stream about Jesse and his brother. I really think that some of you are way too MATI when it comes to Jesse.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Apr 23, 2022)

GUYS GUYS IM A PICKLE DOES THE DANG KIWIFARMS LIKE ME NOW GUYS


----------



## GaryGrey (Apr 23, 2022)

So while on Ralphs stream Jesse took advantage of Ralph not paying attention to slowly put more gunt on his screen till he got the boot.  Andy had screen shots of other moments where he had porn on a side monitor as well.  https://nitter.eu/Andywarski/status/1517678221873102851


Spoiler: three minutes of jcaesar approved porn







Your browser is not able to display this video.





A solid four minutes of ever increasing gunt starting around 10:05:30 in Ralph's stream.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Overall a great clip.  Nick backed into a corner where he can't admit that Cozy.tv is not 230 compliant and there is no DMCA button.  Also this is some great super chats (including rape it Ralph) which Micheal cannot figure out how to stop.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Apr 23, 2022)

Orszula said:


> the things these guys do for clout.
> View attachment 3208200


Seeing this, the only rationale I can gather is either:
A) it's an attempt to appeal to what he believes the Kiwi Farms is, the website he dislikes so much (while actively trying to get viewers who donate from it)
B) HAHA RICK AND MORTY HAHA FUNNY


----------



## Illiterate Construct (Apr 23, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> Nick backed into a corner where he can't admit that Cozy.tv is not 230 compliant.



Parroting Null a bit but what the fuck does that even mean?

The "230 compliant" shit exposed a weak spot with Jim's knowledge on the situation.  He should have just kept hamering that Cozy takes every step it can to avoid acknowledging and processing DMCA claims and not mention a word about Article 230. To my understanding the two have nothing to do with each other.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Apr 23, 2022)

So, I''ve been hearing a bunch and haven't figured out what really happy. So, I watched PPP sperg out on Jesse, then almost surfer Warski. Then heard, Jesse went on the Gunt Retort and trolled it. Was Jesse working with PPP and Warski and it was all a bit or was PPP's sperging real and Jesse went in for the double trolling with Ralph?


----------



## Buel19 (Apr 23, 2022)

Cucktry Roads said:


> So, I''ve been hearing a bunch and haven't figured out what really happy. So, I watched PPP sperg out on Jesse, then almost surfer Warski. Then heard, Jesse went on the Gunt Retort and trolled it. Was Jesse working with PPP and Warski and it was all a bit or was PPP's sperging real and Jesse went in for the double trolling with Ralph?


Warski claims the fight was fake in order to get Jesse on Ralph's stream


			https://twitter.com/Andywarski/status/1517678221873102851


----------



## Laura Loomer (Apr 23, 2022)

Cucktry Roads said:


> So, I''ve been hearing a bunch and haven't figured out what really happy. So, I watched PPP sperg out on Jesse, then almost surfer Warski. Then heard, Jesse went on the Gunt Retort and trolled it. Was Jesse working with PPP and Warski and it was all a bit or was PPP's sperging real and Jesse went in for the double trolling with Ralph?


They're claiming it was all 4D chess now but I'm not convinced. Ppp seemed to sperg out for real so maybe he wasn't in on the plan. He's been quiet about it on twitter so far, not sure if that's because he's seething or he was just busy dealing with getting swatted. Either way what Jesse did on Ralph's stream was worth it imo.


----------



## An automatic clown (Apr 23, 2022)

Orszula said:


> the things these guys do for clout.
> View attachment 3208200


Did he rip of the Mystery Science Theater 3000 logo?


----------



## I'mma real anime gurl (Apr 23, 2022)

I don't see how putting Ralph's favorite porn and his gunt is a troll, if anything it should make the piggy happy.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Apr 23, 2022)

Laura Loomer said:


> They're claiming it was all 4D chess now but I'm not convinced. Ppp seemed to sperg out for real so maybe he wasn't in on the plan. He's been quiet about it on twitter so far, not sure if that's because he's seething or he was just busy dealing with getting swatted. Either way what Jesse did on Ralph's stream was worth it imo.


I'm tempted to believe that PPP wasn't in on it, which would explain his sperging and why Andy wouldn't kick Jesse. Plus Jesse would've had to talk to Ralph before hand to make sure he could get on The Gunt Retort afterwards. We'll see during Kino Casino later today.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Apr 23, 2022)

It _sounds _like bullshit, but then even at the time I remember thinking the fight on kino casino came out of nowhere and went on for way too long, which could just be chalked up to histrionics and autism if the fight was real. Doesn't really matter though, because when everyone's behind 600 gorillion layers of gayfabe and ops they can make up a story and stick to it after the fact if they're so inclined.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Apr 23, 2022)

Here is a meme I made myself and didn't pull from Jesse's twitter, since he gets really assmad when people post his shit without giving him credit.


----------



## FundusOHoolihan (Apr 23, 2022)

Laura Loomer said:


> They're claiming it was all 4D chess now but I'm not convinced. Ppp seemed to sperg out for real so maybe he wasn't in on the plan. He's been quiet about it on twitter so far, not sure if that's because he's seething or he was just busy dealing with getting swatted. Either way what Jesse did on Ralph's stream was worth it imo.









			https://twitter.com/PoweroftheTruth/status/1517689307296718849


----------



## Lincoln A-log (Apr 23, 2022)

When you watch it back a second time you can tell it's a work. I have to admit they did a good job staging it. 

A pretty risky move when you have that many viewers on a big night


----------



## ManBearHog (Apr 23, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> Here is a meme I made myself and didn't pull from Jesse's twitter, since he gets really assmad when people post his shit without giving him credit.
> View attachment 3209542


Holy shit, horse pedo is Jesse confirmed


----------



## Luke gama (Apr 23, 2022)

No way that was fake Jesse with PPP.


			https://youtu.be/it7bF4OpMas
		


Seriously skip around and you'll find Jesse sounding like he's broken. He sounds like that thing with PPP really fucked with him you can hear the emotion in his voice.

Damn I almost feel sorry for him, randomly he'll bring it up again to Matt and try to paint it like it was good for some reason.

At one point he tries to explain why everyone hates him and why it's a good thing.

For all the randon people he's messed with on the internet I thought he'd have a thicker skin.


----------



## Zilortha (Apr 23, 2022)

Barricade said:


> Parroting Null a bit but what the fuck does that even mean?
> 
> The "230 compliant" shit exposed a weak spot with Jim's knowledge on the situation.  He should have just kept hamering that Cozy takes every step it can to avoid acknowledging and processing DMCA claims and not mention a word about Article 230. To my understanding the two have nothing to do with each other.


OT since it has fuck all to do with Ralph or Jesse, but it's the wording and rolling multiple issues into one that makes it confusing. 

I think he just got confused and conflated 230 with DMCA. Because the site doesn't _seem_ to be DMCA compliant, with no obvious method available to submit requests. Nick claimed otherwise, and said there was an email address that people could send takedown requests to, but then he rolled it into a half-joke while refusing to elaborate.


Cucktry Roads said:


> I'm tempted to believe that PPP wasn't in on it, which would explain his sperging and why Andy wouldn't kick Jesse. Plus Jesse would've had to talk to Ralph before hand to make sure he could get on The Gunt Retort afterwards. We'll see during Kino Casino later today.


This would make a lot of sense actually


----------



## rhinoplasty (Apr 23, 2022)

Lincoln A-log said:


> When you watch it back a second time you can tell it's a work. I have to admit they did a good job staging it.
> 
> A pretty risky move when you have that many viewers on a big night


I'm 100% convinced it was acting on a second watch; at the end of the Kino Casino Andy disowns Jesse while struggling and failing to hide a grin- he's not going to be able to go from that to successfully reaching out to Jesse to save face for PPP. Also on the first watch I thought just PPP was gearing up for a confrontation, but Jesse is actually the one who breaks it off. They both planned on going at each other and that only happens if it was pre-arranged

Whether or not you agree, the end result is a reality check for anyone who doubted that Ralph was full of shit about his "terrified wife" and "life ruination" when he's all friendly with Jesse the moment he thinks he's turned on Andy. So much for protecting his family from that psychopath.


----------



## Lincoln A-log (Apr 23, 2022)

rhinoplasty said:


> I'm 100% convinced it was acting on a second watch; at the end of the Kino Casino Andy disowns Jesse while struggling and failing to hide a grin- he's not going to be able to go from that to successfully reaching out to Jesse to save face for PPP. Also on the first watch I thought just PPP was gearing up for a confrontation, but Jesse is actually the one who breaks it off. They both planned on going at each other and that only happens if it was pre-arranged
> 
> Whether or not you agree, the end result is a reality check for anyone who doubted that Ralph was full of shit about his "terrified wife" and "life ruination" when he's all friendly with Jesse the moment he thinks he's turned on Andy. So much for protecting his family from that psychopath.


It was expertly done and exposed him perfectly in that regard


----------



## I'mma real anime gurl (Apr 23, 2022)

I propose that Jesse from Pod Awful should be managed by Mister Metokur so that his autism can be filtered.


----------



## Farglemark (Apr 23, 2022)

The PPP vs Jessie was definitely fake, I know some have said that already, but my own take is that it wasn't 100% fake. PPP didn't like Jessie back in the day, and most of what PPP was talking about was from back then, so all he was doing was channeling those old feelings and so was Jessie, 

The other thing is, PPP has been combative with people before, and if he was serious in that back and forward, Jessie would have never been allowed to talk as much as he did, PPP typically just goes and goes and never shuts the fuck up the entire argument, drowning the other person out. But here he kept letting Jessie talk. 

Also after Jessie leaves, they recover shockingly quick from what would have been a ridiculously awkward situation, and atmosphere for the rest of the show, almost like they knew no one from AF would watch a second more than the argument


----------



## Beef Elemental (Apr 23, 2022)

Big Smelly Shit said:


> Words words words, he's at 403 Stockton Street Apt 4304, Richmond. Someone in an unspecified discord sent him a pizza on Halloween and he got it.
> 
> He may have actually had a baby around 1/25 but idk and who cares.


What is it with lolcows and Richmond? Autistic leylines intersecting?


----------



## CECA Loather (Apr 23, 2022)

Luke gama said:


> No way that was fake Jesse with PPP.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/it7bF4OpMas
> ...


Well, for what it is worth, Podawful posted this on his server.


----------



## FundusOHoolihan (Apr 23, 2022)

rhinoplasty said:


> I'm 100% convinced it was acting on a second watch; at the end of the Kino Casino Andy disowns Jesse while struggling and failing to hide a grin- he's not going to be able to go from that to successfully reaching out to Jesse to save face for PPP. Also on the first watch I thought just PPP was gearing up for a confrontation, but Jesse is actually the one who breaks it off. They both planned on going at each other and that only happens if it was pre-arranged
> 
> Whether or not you agree, the end result is a reality check for anyone who doubted that Ralph was full of shit about his "terrified wife" and "life ruination" when he's all friendly with Jesse the moment he thinks he's turned on Andy. So much for protecting his family from that psychopath.


I can't be assed to find a timestamp rn, but I just watched it for the first time and PPP literally said it was kayfabe right after it happened. I guess that was supposed to be SaRcAsTiC. 

That was very fun, especially knowing how it turns out. Way to let the guy you supposedly have a restraining order against on your little panel there because he got into an e-fight. Lmao.


----------



## Moist Unguentine (Apr 23, 2022)

We were calling it kayfabe in chat while it was happening. With everything else going on, we didn't anticipate that it was designed to get Jesse on Ralph's show.  It was a work and most everybody fell for it so it was a big W for KC.


----------



## Mr Schrodinger (Apr 23, 2022)

The man in the pickle suit strikes again all these years later


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Apr 23, 2022)

CECA Loather said:


> Well, for what it is worth, Podawful posted this on his server.
> 
> View attachment 3210787View attachment 3210788



I think he going to be on the show tonight.
Comment Source: YouTube


----------



## NicoFountaine (Apr 24, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> So while on Ralphs stream Jesse took advantage of Ralph not paying attention to slowly put more gunt on his screen till he got the boot.  Andy had screen shots of other moments where he had porn on a side monitor as well.  https://nitter.eu/Andywarski/status/1517678221873102851
> 
> 
> Spoiler: three minutes of jcaesar approved porn
> ...


So they staged a really fucking retarded fight so that PodAwful could fuck with ralph in his stream? 

LMAO 

The same guy Ralph Seethed on for weeks for the diapers shit? He suddenly thought he was his friend because the guy Ralph spergs at was sperging at him?


----------



## CECA Loather (Apr 24, 2022)

CECA Loather said:


> Well, for what it is worth, Podawful posted this on his server.
> 
> View attachment 3210787View attachment 3210788


Just to follow up on this post, I was kicked out of Podawful's server without any explanation. I strongly suspect this is because I shared that post on the Farms. At least he didn't ban me like what Ralph did when all I did was to post on the Farms. 

#sho-discussion is a channel in Podawful's server that you require permission from the admins there to view by the way.

If you just enter Podawful's Discord using this link www.podawful.com/Discord, you will not see much just like Dick Masterson's server.

If Podawful is reading this, you might want to warn people who joined your server that they are advised against posting screenshots on the Farms.


----------



## Terra Pax (Apr 24, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> So they staged a really fucking retarded fight so that PodAwful could fuck with ralph in his stream?
> 
> LMAO
> 
> The same guy Ralph Seethed on for weeks for the diapers shit? He suddenly thought he was his friend because the guy Ralph spergs at was sperging at him?


Yes. That is really how petty and dumb Ralph is. This is the guy who he claimed had traumatised his pregnant fiancé by turning up at their house, that crossed a line, and that led to him sperging at Metokur because he'd 'co-signed' it. Que so much fat good ole southern-boy about how much of a man he is and is defending his honour.

Yet he appears to have spat with PPP and then Ralph immediately accepts to him coming onto the show because he's hoping can finally score a win and get some dirt. Even for Ralph it's pretty slimy, and stupid, and _should_ be used for all it's worth as a fantastic insight into how his deceitful, and morally-bankrupt pig brain works.


----------



## Sad Crusader (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 24, 2022)

Sad Crusader said:


>


What's the dollar store Ozzy Osbourne going to lie about now?


----------



## Burd Turglar (Apr 24, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> What's the dollar store Ozzy Osbourne going to lie about now?


He's Dollar Tree Stern if anything.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 24, 2022)

Burd Turglar said:


> He's Dollar Tree Stern if anything.


Dollar Tree Stern cosplaying as Ozzy.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Apr 24, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> Dollar Tree Stern cosplaying as Ozzy.


Looks wise, yeah. Act wise, he's a shitty millennial cos playing his hardest as a shitty early 00's shock jock. I guess there's enough smooth brains to support his schtick but god damn is it played out.

That being said, it's hilarious watching him fuck with Ralph and the ease with which he can trick the shit eating retard.


----------



## Sad Crusader (Apr 24, 2022)

The show is kino so far.


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 24, 2022)

https://twitter.com/mogarfinley/status/1518392494844743680?s=21&t=MlB_gzBtnhpxFs-GcOvQeg
		



			https://archive.ph/ZTuFN
		


They're all false flaggots and deserve each other (aside from Porsalin, he's a good boy)


----------



## I'mma real anime gurl (Apr 25, 2022)

Only a retard believes that fucking Jessie is a 4D chessmaster level troll who fucking totally isn't a wannabe shock jock. Which is why he's able to be on Ralph's show.


----------



## TheSword (Apr 25, 2022)

There is no Jesse Vs Ralph, there’s Jesse vs his credibility and Jesse already killed it. Change the thread topic or axe it entirely


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Apr 25, 2022)

Sad Crusader said:


> The show is kino so far.


Well check off another surprise victory for Jesse. 
I'm impressed and totally fell for it myself.
This was a pretty good prank on Ralph. 
Also the fact that it makes all further restraining orders a problem in the future makes this even funnier.

 Dang you Pickle Man!


----------



## Tiger Jack (Apr 25, 2022)

The man in the pickle suit tricked me again…


----------



## cokeski1488 (Apr 25, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> View attachment 3213432
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/mogarfinley/status/1518392494844743680?s=21&t=MlB_gzBtnhpxFs-GcOvQeg
> ...


warski being a raging hypocrite? no one could have predicted this


----------



## Jesse Nicholas Radin (Apr 26, 2022)

Whatever the situation, Jesse PS is the problem and never the solution.


----------



## Useless(?) Boomer (Apr 26, 2022)

I am a Jesse fan, but sometimes he goes way the fuck off course. Homie, we don't need an autopsy of each bit to let us know which parts were planned, which parts aren't, why you seemed cringe but it was really THOSE PEOPLE who were cringe, blah blah for hours and hours. Not everyone is going to understand or laugh at every joke. Accept it. Just move to the next joke. We're judging you by your BODY OF WORK. When you make a whole episode explaining a bit, it's boring, kinda pathetic, and shits it up for those of us who DID like it.

I've been watching PodAwful for about 3 years now, and there have been epic moments (Santa Cruz Joker, much of the Mersh stuff), but these long explaining sessions (like the one he did after getting crossways with Redbar) are NOT IT BRO. I say this with love, please stop, you are detracting from your show each time this happens. Seriously, i know you think you're explaining yourself and saving face somehow, but it turns away people who like your show. Play it cool, everything does not have to be explained, your humor is not always going to resonate with everyone. You're talented man, stop trying to win every battle and win the war.


----------



## rhinoplasty (Apr 26, 2022)

If Metakur is Ralph's e-daddy Jesse is Ralph's e-bully who lets him think they are friends every now and then only to burn him.


----------



## MvAgusta (Apr 27, 2022)

Jesse’s kinda funny. He’s not my type of humor but I love it when he fucks with the Gunt. Seeing the rape pig holler on his show about how “scared” his horse tranny was when Jesse kicked a box of diapers to the Gunt’s shack made me laugh hard

Jesse also managed to fool me with the stunt he pulled with PPP last week. It seemed fake and real at the same time


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 27, 2022)

Honestly I think the point people aren't talking about is the most important: For all this to work they had to assume Ralph is so petty that he would literally overlook someone that he has told the world he has a restraining order against and had arrested just to spite someone else he hates and laugh at them. Ralph proving just her terrible he is through this is the bigger happening than Jesse fucking with him.


----------



## CECA Loather (Jun 2, 2022)

CECA Loather said:


> Just to follow up on this post, I was kicked out of Podawful's server without any explanation. I strongly suspect this is because I shared that post on the Farms. At least he didn't ban me like what Ralph did when all I did was to post on the Farms.
> 
> #sho-discussion is a channel in Podawful's server that you require permission from the admins there to view by the way.
> 
> ...


Another follow up. Taking into account that I might kicked out of the server because I posted Podawful admitting he is not coming on the Kino Casino and him doing a show with Surfer... 

I am leaning towards PPP being genuine in his dislike of Podawful.


----------

